# The new little NiteCore: "EZAA" Part 1



## EngrPaul (Mar 28, 2009)

:hairpull: <<< Icon because we are addicts and need the info! 

There's a new AA light from NiteCore that is almost as small as a AAA light. 

How did they do it? Alien technology. :naughty:

No available for preorder.

There is now an official 4sevens announcement now.

Knowns:
Called the "EZAA". 
Twisty operation.
Uses AA cells.
83.0 x 16.6 mm (3.27 x 0.65 in).
Weighs 20g without cell (0.7 oz).
Has two modes, off-low-high twisty (same UI as lummi raw?)
Anodized black HA-III and typical NiteCore knurling.
Will have a slick rechargeable feature.
Meant to be a Keychain light, 
-Has holes in the tail for split ring,
-A swivel clip for keychain attach will be provided.
-No pocket clip planned, but there are two "extra" holes for it 
1/4" tripod mount in the tail.
Has a cool white Cree XR-E LED
-Some warm whites (100 lumen) can be ordered (with delay)
Head will be sealed (not easy to change emitter)
Brass heat sink
130 lumens for "up to" 90 minutes
15 lumens for "up to" 20 hours
Current Regulation - No PWM
IPX-8 Water Resistance
2V maximum voltage input
Not polarity protected
-wrong insertion can lead to permanent damage.
Preorders ship around 4/7/2009


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'm guessing it will be 7.5 and 60 lumens, but my prediction record is not very good.

Geoff


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Pretty good guess. I would estimate it being right about there as well. Any idea why this is being called a keychain light? When I think of keychain light I think of something like a squeezelight.

*[hotlinked image removed - DM51]*

If it is being called a keychain light primarily by it's size, then by that nature shouldn't a CMG or Gerber Inifinty be called a keychain light?


----------



## Marduke (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

diameter estimate ~16.3mm


----------



## ackbar (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I really dislike it when 4seven plays these tease games. A couple of hours... a day.. fine.. but to drag it out for a week or more. He knows that we are all foaming at the mouth... that sadistic ^*&#@^&# 

I am concerned that the sidewalls will be too thin and we are going to have a repeat of the first batch of the D10s.

That Alien tech better be good. Otherwise I cannot justify "yet another AA celled light." Perhaps if it had a warm tint.


----------



## regulator (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

This looks like a very nice basic AA EDC and would be a nice pocket light. I admire a light that is made to be as small as possible for the battery it will use (for small single cell lights). I carry my lights in my pocket and generally end up not carrying nicer lights do to their size.


----------



## fenixflashaholic0537 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ackbar said:


> I really dislike it when 4seven plays these tease games. A couple of hours... a day.. fine.. but to drag it out for a week or more. He knows that we are all foaming at the mouth... that sadistic ^*&#@^&#
> 
> I am concerned that the sidewalls will be too thin and we are going to have a repeat of the first batch of the D10s.
> 
> That Alien tech better be good. Otherwise I cannot justify "yet another AA celled light." Perhaps if it had a warm tint.


 
I agree completely!!!!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

After just reading the 9 page thread, I want one of these. Charger built in, twisty head, and the ability to use AAs. Problem I foresee is someone will probably want to run alkies in this thing and forget they are alkies and then plug in the charger. Wait for the fireworks...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



regulator said:


> This looks like a very nice basic AA EDC and would be a nice pocket light. I admire a light that is made to be as small as possible for the battery it will use (for small single cell lights). I carry my lights in my pocket and generally end up not carrying nicer lights do to their size.



It's size/weight has me a bit concerned, since I'm more into pocket carry with no clip. The L0D seems to be about right. Normal AA lights have always felt too heavy. Still hasn't stopped me from buying, so I have a feeling this will become my first NiteCore.

Geoff


----------



## Blindasabat (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

My guess - 10 & 80 Lumens.


----------



## regulator (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Flying Turtle said:


> It's size/weight has me a bit concerned, since I'm more into pocket carry with no clip. The L0D seems to be about right. Normal AA lights have always felt too heavy. Still hasn't stopped me from buying, so I have a feeling this will become my first NiteCore.
> 
> Geoff


 
I also prefer AAA for EDC pocket carry and like my Liteflux 2FX. I rarely carry my D10 due to the noticable size and weight. I do like having the additional capacity that the AA cell provides and feel more secure knowing I have that capacity. I will definately take along something other than the AAA if I know I will be using a light. The EZ seems like it strikes a nice balance and would get carried more often.


----------



## Viper715 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

7777's stated that getting over 100lm out of a AAA for an hour doesn't work so I bet thats a clue to output of over 100lm my guess is 15lm and 130lm and thats in line with the D10. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## ackbar (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Flying Turtle said:


> It's size/weight has me a bit concerned, since I'm more into pocket carry with no clip. The L0D seems to be about right. Normal AA lights have always felt too heavy.
> 
> Geoff



I've never had a problem carrying a AA light in my pocket without a clip. in fact I've carried a Fenix L2D for several weeks. My trick is to attach a paracord lanyard and then slide it underneath my belt, between the belt and pants. it keeps the light vertical and out of my way.

Personally I've never been a fan of pocket clips. It just gets in the way, or at least it does given how I grip my lights.

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## LED-holic (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Wow, here's a cure for flashlight boredom!

Smaller is better, and the light looks very interesting!!


----------



## LED-holic (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ackbar said:


> I've never had a problem carrying a AA light in my pocket without a clip. in fact I've carried a Fenix L2D for several weeks. My trick is to attach a paracord lanyard and then slide it underneath my belt, between the belt and pants. it keeps the light vertical and out of my way.
> 
> Personally I've never been a fan of pocket clips. It just gets in the way, or at least it does given how I grip my lights.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I guess.


 +1 No pocket clip here either. Adds too much bulk for me.


----------



## STi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I like it! Looks like a sweet keychain light!


----------



## Zatoichi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I don't use clips as clips, but I like them on lights that don't have an anti-roll design. On a light this size though, I'm not sure I'd bother unless it was a descreet little clip.


----------



## EngrPaul (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The pocket clip would be an option, if you don't want one, take the light as-is...


----------



## Toaster (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Hmm, well I'm kinda disappointed this doesn't use an XP-E. But I'll probably buy one anyhow


----------



## ackbar (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Zatoichi said:


> I don't use clips as clips, but I like them on lights that don't have an anti-roll design.



a splitring will do as an anti-roll device on most lights.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Toaster said:


> Hmm, well I'm kinda disappointed this doesn't use an XP-E. But I'll probably buy one anyhow



How do you know it doesn't?


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> How do you know it doesn't?













It's definitely XR-E.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> How do you know it doesn't?



The pic in this post which phantom23 lightened up clearly shows it as XR-E.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Ah, missed the 2nd photo somehow. Indeed, XR-E....


----------



## sappyg (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

oops...... i had not planed on buying another light for a while and now THIS! time to break the piggy bank


----------



## Axion (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Toaster said:


> The pic in this post which phantom23 lightened up clearly shows it as XR-E.



Definitely needs a warm XP-E, then it'd be a solid upgrade from my LD-01. Until then it's cool, but I don't know if I'd spring for it since I already have a key chain light, which as it is will be serving as a backup to a Clicky.


----------



## richardcpf (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

If it can take 14500 and is brighther than my LD01 with 10440,


----------



## vb14 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Wow! Ok, how do you guys know it's xre or xpe or abc? Is there like a website that shows what each looks like? I just looked at some of my lights and I couldn't tell the difference! I'm a hopeless case .


----------



## Axion (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

XR-E's are you standard cree emitter. If you have a cree based light this is what's in it. The XP-E is new and has a much smaller emitter. The reason people like myself are anxious to see it in use is that it should produce a much cleaner beam then the XR-E which tend to produce a dark halo around the hot spot.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



vb14 said:


> Wow! Ok, how do you guys know it's xre or xpe or abc? Is there like a website that shows what each looks like? I just looked at some of my lights and I couldn't tell the difference! I'm a hopeless case .



Look a couple posts above yours.


----------



## vb14 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> Look a couple posts above yours.


 
...and that's what triggered my question.


----------



## Ritch (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I guess a "EZ123" will follow soon. But as said above, I am waiting for the first guy trying to charge a primary cell.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



vb14 said:


> ...and that's what triggered my question.



Each model LED looks unique. There are several threads with a catalog of images showing the various models.


----------



## vb14 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> There are several threads with a catalog of images showing the various models.


 
See, that wasn't so hard. Thanks.


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Now this is something to look forward too......


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Not to get anyone's hopes up, but we have to consider the photos those of a prototype. 

I'm picky, I want a smooth artifact beam/spill, but I also want a 5A tint. I hope at least one of these features are present.


----------



## qip (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i want NO battery drain


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I want more details and a preorder. :twothumbs


----------



## yuk (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I want more details too, because I have to choose: EZAA or LD01???


----------



## sabre7 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Any speculation about price, runtimes?


----------



## andrew123 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

that's a very easy decision YUK. Just get both.


----------



## csshih (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



vb14 said:


> See, that wasn't so hard. Thanks.




oohh. also, see this site here:
http://blog.ledplus.ch/led-galerie

tho it doesn't have XP-Es.. they're much much smaller.


----------



## vb14 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



csshih said:


> oohh. also, see this site here:
> http://blog.ledplus.ch/led-galerie
> 
> tho it doesn't have XP-Es.. they're much much smaller.


 
Now THAT'S what I'm talking about. 
Thanks!


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

ive been spoiled by my clicky incendio so its kind of harder to move back to twisty.
I was thinking about getting a conexion for my keychain but seeing this I may need to wait and read reviews. Any supposed release date?


----------



## jblackwood (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



andrew123 said:


> that's a very easy decision YUK. Just get both.



It's thinking like that that kept me from making a decision on a D10 Q5 or a D10 GDP . . . One is on my nightstand and the other is my EDC.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Looks like a really interesting EDC flashlight, I want one


----------



## chibato (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



sabre7 said:


> Any speculation about price, runtimes?


 
There are guesses at $60.

High is supposed to be 8x brighter than low, with 13x more runtime. There was a comment from 4sevens about not being able to get 100+ lumen from a AAA, implying this light would? So if we are talking maybe 145lm on high for an hour(like the D10 on a 14500), then 18lm on low at roughly 18hours?


----------



## chibato (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



eyeeatingfish said:


> ive been spoiled by my clicky incendio so its kind of harder to move back to twisty.
> I was thinking about getting a conexion for my keychain but seeing this I may need to wait and read reviews. Any supposed release date?


 
After reading through the 11 pages of teasers on the MP  , I think I saw possibly sometime next week?


----------



## ackbar (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



chibato said:


> After reading through the 11 pages of teasers on the MP  , I think I saw possibly sometime next week?



They will, most likely, release the specs and some more shots of the light sometime next week. Chances are the first batch won't be available for another week or two.


----------



## ruriimasu (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

yeah.. 7777 did mention something about the EZAA being 13x more efficient right, so does that mean if D10 produces 60mins on high then this EZAA will produce *swallows* 13hrs? 

to me, D10 is already rather smallish. i'm not really sure if i will choose the new model over the D10 for size improvement over the indefinite levels of the PD. but i know if the EZAA has a warm tint, i will definitely buy it w/o hesitation!


----------



## Chucula (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> yeah.. 7777 did mention something about the EZAA being 13x more efficient right, so does that mean if D10 produces 60mins on high then this EZAA will produce *swallows* 13hrs?



no he mentioned that low level is 1/8th brightness but 13x more efficient (rather than 8x)


----------



## sabre7 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



chibato said:


> There are guesses at $60.



Hope you are wrong about the $60 price, thats way too much for a keychain beater for me, especially with the black finish. Hopefully there is a clip option.


----------



## edc3 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> yeah.. 7777 did mention something about the EZAA being 13x more efficient right, so does that mean if D10 produces 60mins on high then this EZAA will produce *swallows* 13hrs?



Actually, what he said was that there is an 8x difference in output between high and low on the EZAA, but the runtime difference is 13x. Meaning that the runtime on low for the EZAA is 13x longer than the runtime on high for the EZAA.


----------



## regulator (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Since I believe this light is meant to be a "practical" light for general use and pocket carry, Im hoping that the low level is at least around 10-15 lumens and the high is whatever the level is to achieve at least 2 hours (which should still be pleanty bright). 

Because it is only a 2 stage light, I would want the low to be a useable level for most tasks and the high for occasional use. If the two outputs levels are at the extreme scales than it would not be the practical light I think this is designed to be.

Having only 2 stages and the high at the extreme highest possible output that an AA can handle runs down the battery way too fast and makes me avoid using this level at all possible. If the high is set high but within the efficiency range of the emitter - to me this is a better high level. And this level would get more use. I like 2 hours for this level.

All this is just personal preference and the light is already designed. I would be pleasantly suprised if it is based on this thinking. Lets hope.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

18lm/145lm would not so useful to me. So, I hope its programable. I would only do it once. But if I only get two settings I would prefer: 5lm / 60lm.
Oh heck, even 0.3lm /10lm could win some people over. (That would make a nice Arc AA replacement)


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

So if my math is correct:

10 lumens low Run-time of 13 hours
80 lumens high Run-time of 1 hour.


----------



## mkphc (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

pre-order thread?
where?
when?


----------



## ruriimasu (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

its driving me crazy! why not an NDI-liked UI? :hairpull:


----------



## Skeptic (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Hopefully we will find that out soon. If the price is really reasonable sounds like a great gift light too. Well, after I get one for me. :nana:


----------



## carrot (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I think someone has already guessed the two levels correctly. I don't think I should say anything else.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



carrot said:


> I think someone has already guessed the two levels correctly. I don't think I should say anything else.



I think someone was given a review prototype....


----------



## Axion (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



regulator said:


> Since I believe this light is meant to be a "practical" light for general use and pocket carry, Im hoping that the low level is at least around 10-15 lumens and the high is whatever the level is to achieve at least 2 hours (which should still be pleanty bright).



Agreed 100%. For a keychain light I don't need tons of light what I do want is practical, useful levels of light. I want the high to last for a least 1.5 hours and low bright enough for most every thing else (~15-20 lumen).


----------



## carrot (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> I think someone was given a review prototype....


Who?


----------



## scott (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

How long before we get the details?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



carrot said:


> Who?



Not sure but maybe he was implying he had the prototype?


----------



## carrot (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Beacon of Light said:


> Not sure but maybe he was implying he had the prototype?


Marduke, you sly devil! Pony up details please!


----------



## ackbar (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Beacon of Light said:


> Not sure but maybe he was implying he had the prototype?



oh no! you didn't just open Pandora's box! 

Run marduke RUN!!!!!


----------



## qtaco (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



carrot said:


> I think someone has already guessed the two levels correctly. I don't think I should say anything else.



Your post rather strongly implies _you_ are privy to privileged information as I read it.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Gee . . . .


Do ya' think a batch of these will be sent

to SwissBianco, for some Custom Anodizing ? ? ?




_


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Based on the original Tease on this forum, I believe we'll have the details on Monday, or Tuesday... he said wait 10 days on the 21st of March.


----------



## STi (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

So where do you pre order these? I don't see them on 4sevens.


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

No Pre-Order yet, stay tuned.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

10 days or 11 days as in an awesome april fools joke. :devil:


----------



## qip (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

light reviews has it on upcoming reviews


----------



## sabre7 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



f22shift said:


> 10 days or 11 days as in an awesome april fools joke. :devil:



Maybe even another "joke" about a massive warehouse fire like when the E01 was released?


----------



## chibato (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

For all the lazy folks like me who need to have everything in one place. 47's EZAA photos to date:


----------



## applevision (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



I fancy myself a connoisseur of small lights... and though I had been lusting for a Chimera Mini (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/212213)

But due to the economy I can't swing it just now... 

This light is like a bolt from the blue! Almost certainly less than $100 (hopefully a LOT less!) this is on my MUST BUY category.

My current fave light in the universe is the LD01 SS... I love it more than my Aeon, than my Lummi Wee... than anything I own!

So the question is... can this displace the LD01!?

Oh--what a wonderful time to be a flashaholic!!!!


----------



## Southernlight (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

To me this light reads like a lower cost AA version of the Aeon with a tripod type thread like the Tasklight Two. Bring it on - it will sell like hotcakes.

I'm up for one or two. This light could be quite a good "gift" light also, depending on price of course - then it will sell even more.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i hope that if this light doesnt come with a neutral white emittorr, its at least not loktited to hell....that might just be a deal breaker for me....

Crenshaw


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'm certainly in for 1, probably at least a couple. If it has a 5A tint warm emitter I'll get a handful or more as they will make great gifts if the twist UI is like Aeon/twisty (twist some, twist some more).


----------



## concept0 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



StandardBattery said:


> I'm certainly in for 1, probably at least a couple. If it has a 5A tint warm emitter I'll get a handful or more as they will make great gifts if the twist UI is like Aeon/twisty (twist some, twist some more).


 
I'm with you on the 5A. I suggested this over on CPFM, but I'll suggest it here as well:

If they don't release a warm version, we should find a reputable modder to preorder EZAA for everybody that wants warm emitters. Then he (she?) could perform all the mods and ship out the lights. We'd save on shipping and economies of scale should keep the mod costs down...


----------



## regulator (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I would prefer the Cree Q5 WC tint like I have on my Nitecore D10. It is very white without any tint. I dont like warmer tints at lower output. So yeah - make it so the user can modify to what they want if it doesn't come that way.


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



concept0 said:


> I'm with you on the 5A. I suggested this over on CPFM, but I'll suggest it here as well:
> 
> If they don't release a warm version, we should find a reputable modder to preorder EZAA for everybody that wants warm emitters. Then he (she?) could perform all the mods and ship out the lights. We'd save on shipping and economies of scale should keep the mod costs down...


 
*I think a Group-buy like this would be pretty popular on this light. *

If the stock emitter is WC or WD I'm still going to get one, but I prefer the 5A because they don't really have a high CRI one available yet, and the 5A seems better for rendering the colors I like the most. I'd also like to give 5A as gifts because in this light I'm not looking for highest output, and many people I know aren't crazy about all the 'blue' (or worse) LEDs they have seen. This would be a pleasent surprise for them.


----------



## concept0 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



StandardBattery said:


> *I think a Group-buy like this would be pretty popular on this light. *
> 
> If the stock emitter is WC or WD I'm still geting to get one, but I prefer the 5A because they don't really have a high CRI one available yet, and the 5A seems better for rendering the colors I like the most. I'd also like to give 5A as gifts because in this light I'm not looking for highest output, and many people I know aren't crazy about all the 'blue' (or worse) LEDs they have seen. This would be a pleasent surprise for them.


 
I'll post a thread about this once the details are released, if there is no warm version...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Sure hope tomorrow brings us a little more info, especially regarding switching and output. As nice as it sounds and looks there is already a light that's smaller with similar features plus many more, the LF2X. It will twist for two levels, along with being programmable, and has the tripod socket. Granted, it doesn't have a AA's runtime or charging capability, but I'd bet most of us would just slap another battery in there when needed. Unless the EZAA shows me some compelling reasons (price or alien tech) the decision to buy will not be so easy.

Geoff


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



vb14 said:


> Wow! Ok, how do you guys know it's xre or xpe or abc? Is there like a website that shows what each looks like? I just looked at some of my lights and I couldn't tell the difference! I'm a hopeless case .



http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xpe.asp

Notice the lack of a star PCB, and the lack of the little metal ring around the edge. Net result, cleaner beam without a dark ring between the hotspot and spill.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I would like to get one of these if it has a 5A emitter. 

If it doesn't then I think I'll skip it. Very little incentive for me to buy lights with cooler tints now that the 5A is easy to source.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Looks very nice...


----------



## NoFair (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Sgt. LED said:


> I would like to get one of these if it has a 5A emitter.
> 
> If it doesn't then I think I'll skip it. Very little incentive for me to buy lights with cooler tints now that the 5A is easy to source.


 
+ several on this. 

My cool tint lights see very little use:sigh: after I put 5As in some of my lights

Have some more Q3 5As on the way.


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

7777 has confirmed they'll have a limited run of warm-white units, and the heads will be pretty well sealed.


----------



## ruriimasu (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Sgt. LED said:


> I would like to get one of these if it has a 5A emitter.
> 
> If it doesn't then I think I'll skip it. Very little incentive for me to buy lights with cooler tints now that the 5A is easy to source.



47s said there will be some with warm tints but the number will be quite limited. my d10 is very pocketable to me and popping in fresh batts doesnt require more than 20secs for me.. so i dont really need the built-in rechargeable function. moreover i like the indefinite levels found in the d10 and i assume the throw will be more than the EZAA. the only thing that can make me buy the EZAA is if it has a warm tint. and if i get on the list for one of those limited warm tints, then i will order it


----------



## Axion (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> 47s said there will be some with warm tints but the number will be quite limited.



I don't understand the reasoning behing keeping the warm emitter lights limited, there is clearly a demand for them. As is, I will be buying at least one for my fiance and possible one to replace my LD-01. If they do in fact come out with warm ones I'll definitely be getting two.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Axion said:


> I don't understand the reasoning behing keeping the warm emitter lights limited, there is clearly a demand for them. As is, I will be buying at least one for my fiance and possible one to replace my LD-01. If they do in fact come out with warm ones I'll definitely be getting two.



CPF is foaming at the mouth for them, but CPF is a very small consumer base for these companies. Rest of the world simply wants the higher brightness numbers.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Wow, just stumbled onto this thread (and the CPFM one). Can't believe these flew by me without noticing them a while back. This one looks like quite the little bombshell. Can't wait to see what the "Optional Internal Charging Device" ends up being. I've been hoping for a dockable EDC for some time. I'll be staying tuned. Hopefully I can swing a way to review this one.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> CPF is foaming at the mouth for them, but CPF is a very small consumer base for these companies. Rest of the world simply wants the higher brightness numbers.


 
Yeah but the intrest here for WW ought to prompt them to make more than they planned, even if it's just enough to cover CPF.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Even on CPF, not everyone prefers the warm whites.

I prefer the "whitest" tint possible and I'm not the only one!


----------



## qip (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i prefer white light too , maybe because im traumatized by the yellow tint cheapy plastic incans of past


----------



## cave dave (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

4sevens has stated a 30lm difference on high between the WW and regular.

Corrected:
That is 130lm reg and 100lm WW.

I might just stick with the regular.


----------



## regulator (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



cave dave said:


> 4sevens has stated a 30lm difference on high between the WW and regular.
> 
> I'm guessing that is 100lm reg and 70lm WW.
> 
> I might just stick with the regular.


 
I agree. And another thing I remember reading somewhere is at lower levels, current regulated lights tend to shift towards warm/yellow tint - but I may be wrong.


----------



## gunga (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I much prefer the warm white lights, but I'm all about freedom of choice!

30 lumens is a pretty big drop though...


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I prefer a nice white tint........


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

130lm/16lm! Sounds good... so, warm tint will be 100lm/? also a chinese site, Taobao.com shows them at 298 yuan ($45?). I'm hoping for around $50.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



qip said:


> i prefer white light too , maybe because im traumatized by the yellow tint cheapy plastic incans of past


 

+1 I feel the same way.


----------



## MKLight (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> CPF is foaming at the mouth for them, but CPF is a very small consumer base for these companies. Rest of the world simply wants the higher brightness numbers.





easilyled said:


> Even on CPF, not everyone prefers the warm whites.
> 
> I prefer the "whitest" tint possible and I'm not the only one!



+me

I like white. Warm is nice, but I still go back to the white lights...they get noticed, too, by oncoming people/cars.


----------



## striwa88 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Kind of reminds me of the Jetbeam jet-u but a AA version.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i dont care what tint as long as it's modable to what i want. :twothumbs

will wait anxiously for a review.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Not sure why people like warm white lights. Reminds me of incandescent lights which I am glad are behind me now with LED lights.

I honestly prefer the blue nichea tint than warm white LEDs.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I just ordered mine in WW! :thumbsup:


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I love the KISS concept.

Engr.Paul... I laughed a lot with your signature. The Fifth Element, right ?


----------



## Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Sgt. LED said:


> I just ordered mine in WW! :thumbsup:



How were you able to specify you wanted the WW?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Comment section.

I requested a 5A Q3.


----------



## 2manybikes (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

So where is the built in charger? Or is it "included"... Just a battery and a charger?
Or just a battery?
from 4 sevens site.......

For pre-orders only: pre-orders will receive a rechargeable power source along with their flashlight.


----------



## STi (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Beacon of Light said:


> Not sure why people like warm white lights. Reminds me of incandescent lights which I am glad are behind me now with LED lights.
> 
> I honestly prefer the blue nichea tint than warm white LEDs.


 
I agree! I only like my White tint lights and never use my warm tints!


----------



## Snow (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Sgt. LED said:


> Comment section.
> 
> I requested a 5A Q3.




Thanks! I just followed your lead.


----------



## h2oflyer (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Specs say max battery voltage is 2 v. Assuming a primary lithium, Nitecore must have a new super efficient curcuit to get 130 lumens for 1.5 hr. on high.


----------



## 46n2 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I hope its as great as all you peeps say it is,cause I just placed my order!


----------



## Axion (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Just ordered two, requested on with the 5A emitter for myself.


----------



## regulator (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I just oreded as well. I like the fact it is designed for only up to 2 volts. My guess is that the circuit is designed with highest efficiency on a regular cell. It would be less efficient if it was designed to handle a broader voltage range. I intend to use either Eneloops or Energizer lithiums. I already have several other lights that can handle rechargable lithium ion cells.

The overall design concept reminds me of an AA version of the Nautilus or Aeon - designed with maximum efficiency in mind. I like that a primary cell has considerably more capacity than a rechargable cell and the extra efficiency of the circuit only magnifies this advantage. Doesn't do a lot of things but it does what it does as best it can.


----------



## edc3 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



2manybikes said:


> So where is the built in charger? Or is it "included"... Just a battery and a charger?
> Or just a battery?
> from 4 sevens site.......For pre-orders only: pre-orders will receive a rechargeable power source along with their flashlight.



That makes it sound like it's just a rechargeable battery. Oh well, nothing "alien" about that.


----------



## Flic (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



edc3 said:


> That makes it sound like it's just a rechargeable battery. Oh well, nothing "alien" about that.



I agree that it sounds a little like a very over-hyped, over-sold feature. But what the heck, I'm a sucker for simple, quality twisties.


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

NOOOOO!!!

My wallet is just about to get lighter again.


----------



## applevision (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

WE ARE ON!

I just pulled trig on 2... 

I ordered one with the 5A Q3 and one regular...

Can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I ordered the Warm. If I decide to switch, I'm sure someone will trade!(or buy it) but I didn't want to chance no availability. Hopefully they will ship quickly.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i wonder how the contacts are made. i remember when i had a dx flashlight that had no spring and put dents in my aa. im going to wait for a review just in case.

it says. _World’s smallest AA flashlight_

isn't that the H50? or is this the smallest now..


----------



## edc3 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Flic said:


> I agree that it sounds a little like a very over-hyped, over-sold feature. But what the heck, I'm a sucker for simple, quality twisties.



Me too. I ordered one based on the light. If I get a decent quality LSD AA with it, it's a bonus.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I always have to laugh at the "World's _anything_-est" It's quite often an extremely subjective measure. I'm hoping I can scrape the money together to get one of these (especially during the pre-order), but it's not looking likely.


----------



## 2manybikes (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



edc3 said:


> That makes it sound like it's just a rechargeable battery. Oh well, nothing "alien" about that.


 You didn't hear about the new batteries from Mars?


----------



## Marduke (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



f22shift said:


> i wonder how the contacts are made. i remember when i had a dx flashlight that had no spring and put dents in my aa. im going to wait for a review just in case.
> 
> it says. _World’s smallest AA flashlight_
> 
> isn't that the H50? or is this the smallest now..



I would be surprised if it's smaller than the H50, but technically the H50 is a headlamp, not a flashlight...


----------



## qip (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i think the H50 is shorter but its fatter


----------



## ruriimasu (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i think i will hold my order 1st. the final product doesnt seem to have much improvements over the D10 except for a smaller size and a longer runtime on high. 10lumens on low may be too high for me to use as a toilet light at night. it would be great if nitecore could come up with this size but the UI is similar to the NDI where there is indefinite brightness levels by turning the head.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Caught me in a good mood. In spite of a few misgivings, we all need a little strange (light, that is). I'll join the stampede. See you at the bottom. Baaaaaaaa.

Geoff


----------



## Axion (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> i think i will hold my order 1st. the final product doesnt seem to have much improvements over the D10 except for a smaller size



That's where you're getting it all wrong. It's smaller size is the key factor. This thing is small enough to be a keychain light which puts it in competition with with lights like the Fenix LD-01 and the Myushondt Aeon. In that class it's clearly superior to the LD-01 in terms of run time and output, on par with the Aeon at a much, much lower price point.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Axion said:


> That's where you're getting it all wrong. It's smaller size is the key factor. This thing is small enough to be a keychain light which puts it in competition with with lights like the Fenix LD-01 and the Myushondt Aeon. In that class it's clearly superior to the LD-01 in terms of run time and output, on par with the Aeon at a much, much lower price point.


 That's why I jumped on it.


----------



## cave dave (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Even the smallest of AA lights like the old ArcAA or the Peak pacific is too big for a keychain IMHO. 

I hope they come out with an AAA version.


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'm excited about this light, but that could be setting me up for a big let down. 

Since they offered a WW version  (although with delayed delivery), I had to get a couple. I wanted to test it ASAP, so I got their regular tint version as well. I just think we need more nice AA lights, and if it is small enough then the AA cell will be a nice upgrade over AAA. If it does not work out there is B/S/T. 

The AA battery and simple interface could make it one of the best lights to give as a gift.

_Crossing my fingers._


----------



## swiftwing (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'm in for the 2 stage twisty switch and the warm LED meself.


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Beacon of Light said:


> Not sure why people like warm white lights. Reminds me of incandescent lights which I am glad are behind me now with LED lights.
> 
> I honestly prefer the blue nichea tint than warm white LEDs.


 


StandardBattery said:


> *...* but I prefer the 5A because they don't really have a high CRI one available yet, and the 5A seems better for rendering the colors I like the most. *...*


 
When high CRI leds are the norm, I won't need something called 'warm'. If you look at several of the real-life images comparing the latest warm/neutral emitters with the more standard tints you should be able to see what many of us see. I'm not looking for a typical Incan spectrum, any more than I'm looking for typical LED spectrum. I'm looking for full-spectrum. The right tool for the right job, and I'm lucky enough to have a fair number of tools so I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Owen (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



cave dave said:


> I hope they come out with an AAA version.


AAA version, and from someone who wants to sell a flashlight, not play stupid games. 
5A or no 5A(and it isn't a "WW", it's a _neutral_), I can do without that crap.

'course 5A is the only thing that'll get my money.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The light looks great, but I was expecting a lower price to be honest. I expected it to be around $40 or so, which would make it under $37 after the coupon code is applied.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Somebody needs a nap.


----------



## applevision (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Axion said:


> That's where you're getting it all wrong. It's smaller size is the key factor. This thing is small enough to be a keychain light which puts it in competition with with lights like the Fenix LD-01 and the Myushondt Aeon. In that class it's clearly superior to the LD-01 in terms of run time and output, on par with the Aeon at a much, much lower price point.



Hear hear! 

100% agreement! I love my D10--it's one of my faves--but it's a bit too big for me to EDC since I wear dress pants each day and don't really want a big bulge... So I EDC my Fenix LD01 SS--which I adore--but it seems as though these guys have used black magic to get a AA light in AAA size! So we'll get MORE POWER, MORE BRIGHTNESS and MORE FLASHAHOLIC GOODNESS in just a tiny bit more size... that's worth it to me, for sure!


----------



## ruriimasu (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Axion said:


> That's where you're getting it all wrong. It's smaller size is the key factor. This thing is small enough to be a keychain light which puts it in competition with with lights like the Fenix LD-01 and the Myushondt Aeon. In that class it's clearly superior to the LD-01 in terms of run time and output, on par with the Aeon at a much, much lower price point.



but there are AAA size lights that offer quite long runtimes too. for example, the tank007 from DX. It is about 90lumens and it runs about 1.5hrs without any dimming. Put in an l0440 and it might just run longer. Only thing is this thing is 1 mode. The twisty on the new EZAA looked like it needed quite a number of turns to switch modes, and im not sure if that will irritate me in the long run.


----------



## Axion (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> but there are AAA size lights that offer quite long runtimes too. for example, the tank007 from DX. It is about 90lumens and it runs about 1.5hrs without any dimming.



From all the reviews I've ever seen it's clear that Fenix has some of the most efficient circuits out there, so here is no way a DX AAA light is putting out 90 lumen for 1.5 hour when even Fenix can only get 80 lumen for one hour out of a AAA. And even if they could, that's still quite a ways away from 130 lumen for 1.5 hour.

Simple put to get those kind of run time/output numbers you need a better battery and that's why this is so appealing to many.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> but there are AAA size lights that offer quite long runtimes too. for example, the tank007 from DX. It is about 90lumens and it runs about 1.5hrs without any dimming. Put in an l0440 and it might just run longer. Only thing is this thing is 1 mode. The twisty on the new EZAA looked like it needed quite a number of turns to switch modes, and im not sure if that will irritate me in the long run.



More like 30-40, not 90.


----------



## Jedi Knife (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Axion said:


> That's where you're getting it all wrong. It's smaller size is the key factor. This thing is small enough to be a keychain light which puts it in competition with with lights like the Fenix LD-01 and the Myushondt Aeon. In that class it's clearly superior to the LD-01 in terms of run time and output, on par with the Aeon at a much, much lower price point.



That would be nice! Are you sure about the size? Of course, after my LD01 SS version I would hate having to go back to carrying a beat up scratched black light on my keys again, but I might just do it anyway.
Edit: I just pre-ordered one (couldn't resist).


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



AardvarkSagus said:


> I always have to laugh at the "World's _anything_-est" It's quite often an extremely subjective measure.



Yeah, I mean smaallest in length, diameter or volume... And if it is volume who is going to bother to check!!

I am looking forward to putting the two next to each other to commpare them.

Man that is three lights this month, an H501, a TK40 and now this 

After I bought the LF3XT I went into remission and I thought I was looking like I might get clean!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



cave dave said:


> Even the smallest of AA lights like the old ArcAA or the Peak pacific is too big for a keychain IMHO.
> 
> I hope they come out with an AAA version.



Did a quick measurement. The Arc AA is actually a bit smaller. Essentially the same diameter and about 7 mm shorter. Of course, there's no comparison in performance.

I think it will be too big for a keychain, unless you've got big pockets.

Geoff


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



wingnutLP said:


> After I bought the LF3XT I went into remission and I thought I was looking like I might get clean!


 :laughing: Took the words right outta my mouth! I feel ya!


----------



## ruriimasu (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Axion said:


> From all the reviews I've ever seen it's clear that Fenix has some of the most efficient circuits out there, so here is no way a DX AAA light is putting out 90 lumen for 1.5 hour when even Fenix can only get 80 lumen for one hour out of a AAA. And even if they could, that's still quite a ways away from 130 lumen for 1.5 hour.
> 
> Simple put to get those kind of run time/output numbers you need a better battery and that's why this is so appealing to many.





Marduke said:


> More like 30-40, not 90.



maybe its like marduke pointed out, it maybe around 60-70lumens as it looked brighter than my 50lumen Wee. i did turn it on and leave it to run for about 1.5hr and when i returned, it still seemed as bright as it was first turned on.



Flying Turtle said:


> I think it will be too big for a keychain, unless you've got big pockets.
> 
> Geoff



i think so too.


----------



## jasonvk77 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I just pre ordered one too.


----------



## bigmul (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Hi all,

Just watched the video of the EZAA and heard that this is the first installment of the EZ range - I don't suppose anyone has heard whispers as to what others may be coming along?

Thanks


----------



## Southernlight (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

My pre-order is in.. 

Just have sit back and wait 

Luckily I have my EX10 :twothumbs


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Double post


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Pre-ordered yesterday. I decided to order one out of curiosity. Just want to check it out especially this charging thing.
The site says shipping April 7th which means I'll get it April 21st or thereabouts. Packages from 4sevens always take 2 weeks by the time it get through customs. Usually do not pay anything though.


----------



## wingnutLP (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Oddjob said:


> Pre-ordered yesterday. I decided to order one out of curiosity. Just want to check it out especially this charging thing.



4sevens:  "For pre-orders only: pre-orders will receive a rechargeable power source along with their flashlight. "Z

I am not sure what you are expecting but as far as I can see a "rechargable power source" is just a battery??


----------



## mr.snakeman (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

for two: one with warm and one with neutral white. And now the waiting begins.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Sigh, I will have to get one...what I'm dying to see though is the AAA version of the D10/E10.


----------



## Yapo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I think its more likely we'll be seeing a "EZAAA" than a AAA light with a tiny piston drive with a tiny "non big thumb friendly" button

I'm still deciding whether to get this or the zebralight H501...both look so nice! and no i cant go the easy way out with both as i hav no $$$


----------



## qtaco (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Was that about three full turns to get from low to high in the video? Seems like a lot of twisting to go from off to high :\

I think this multilevel twisty design is actually a step back from say the L0D/LD01 off/on twisty method of switching levels. In the time it takes the EZAA to cycle from off to high I'd guess I could cycle through _all 5_ modes of the L0D!


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I have been keeping up with this thread and didnt find the link to the vid....i have also checked 4Sevens site and dont see a vid there as well....can anyone please post the link for me.


----------



## bigmul (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Vid is on youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g409_VrGHQw


----------



## alfreddajero (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Thank you so much.......


----------



## swiftwing (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



qtaco said:


> Was that about three full turns to get from low to high in the video? Seems like a lot of twisting to go from off to high :\
> 
> I think this multilevel twisty design is actually a step back from say the L0D/LD01 off/on twisty method of switching levels. In the time it takes the EZAA to cycle from off to high I'd guess I could cycle through _all 5_ modes of the L0D!



I much prefer this multilevel twisty design to the off/on twist or half press clicky method of switching output levels. I think its much more commoner proof. I'd have no issues handing my parents the EZAA to use with a simple explanation whereas i'd hesitate with any half-press clickies.


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



wingnutLP said:


> I am not sure what you are expecting but as far as I can see a "rechargable power source" is just a battery??


 
Some of the info on the light mention a selfcontained rechargeable option. Some have speculated based on some pictures that there may be a input jack of some kind in the tail. Others have suggested a USB AA battery. If it was just a battery you would think that is not the kind of thing that would still be kept secret plus 4sevens has said that it will be available later for purchase separately.


----------



## victor01 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'll be skipping the EZ AA
For me personally, the low is a bit too bright for dark adapted eyes, while the high is wayyy to much for me in any situation. And from the video it seems you need to give it quite a bit of twist to go from one mode to the other. Now I'm quite happy with the D10 and Liteflux LF2.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



bigmul said:


> Vid is on youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g409_VrGHQw


 
it looks pretty big in the vid but i guess not because we had a side shot versus a d10.

i'm curious on the beamshot with the smaller reflector


----------



## aml (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

tagged for charging info.


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

130lumens on AA that's gonna be as bright as my modded Fenix P1 CE with R2 on cr123 :naughty:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

It did look pretty big in the vid, but I think we knew what to expect. I believe the hype has gotten us a bit overstimulated. Basically, it's going to be what many have been asking for, a small as possible modern 1AA. A step or three up in performance from the Arc AA or Civictor or C-LE at about the same size. I'm not expecting, anymore, some unique charging system. Reality will probably be announced tomorrow as an April fools' joke. But that's okay. We'll still be getting, I fervently hope, a well made little light that's super efficient, good looking, and a worthy addition to the collection. Whether it displaces my other lights remains to be seen.

Geoff


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Oddjob said:


> Some of the info on the light mention a selfcontained rechargeable option. Some have speculated based on some pictures that there may be a input jack of some kind in the tail. Others have suggested a USB AA battery. If it was just a battery you would think that is not the kind of thing that would still be kept secret plus 4sevens has said that it will be available later for purchase separately.



LOL, if it is indeed Eneloops, then it would still make sense as he doesn't currently carry Eneloops, but *it will be available later for purchase separately. *Meaning perhaps he may start carrying Eneloops. lol


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Beacon of Light said:


> LOL, if it is indeed Eneloops, then it would still make sense as he doesn't currently carry Eneloops, but *it will be available later for purchase separately. *Meaning perhaps he may start carrying Eneloops. lol



I don't believe it'll be an Eneloop. Not everyone has a charger, and what are the chances 4sevens would do both as a freebie?


----------



## sygyzy (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

It looks like he has to turn it many many times to switch modes.

As an aside, am I the only one who assumed Peter was Asian?


----------



## fenixflashaholic0537 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

It doesn't look that interesting to me.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



sygyzy said:


> It looks like he has to turn it many many times to switch modes.
> 
> As an aside, am I the only one who assumed Peter was Asian?



I did. Isn't his avatar with his son, and his son looks Asian.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

You guys are thinking of 7777's.


----------



## Benson (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



qtaco said:


> Was that about three full turns to get from low to high in the video? Seems like a lot of twisting to go from off to high :\


I'm pretty sure it's two full revolutions or less.

If you have a Solitaire, go find it, think how many turns it is from "off" to "focused", and then try it. It takes me about 5 twists, but it's only a turn and a half, where I'd have guessed 3.

That said, I'm still not sure I like it -- if it takes 3 or 4 grips to go from off to high, that's the same whether you _think_ it's one turn or five. But I'm very cautiously hoping that it may have been improved between the sample Peter was demoing and production, and even if not, at least 80% of the time, I'd be using it in low. If I really needed 130 lm, I'd reach for one of my pocket lights, not my keychain, anyway.


----------



## BigBluefish (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



bigmul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just watched the video of the EZAA and heard that this is the first installment of the EZ range - I don't suppose anyone has heard whispers as to what others may be coming along?
> 
> Thanks


 
Well, if they come out with an EZC that takes a CR2 or a CR123a, count me in! I missed out on the Fenix P1 CE Q2, but perhaps there's hope for a 'hi-low' CR-something twisty! Maybe 150 lumens & 10 lumens?


----------



## edc3 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I like a good full twist or two between low and high. It makes it harder to accidentally go into high mode when you want low.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



edc3 said:


> I like a good full twist or two between low and high. It makes it harder to accidentally go into high mode when you want low.



Glad it didn't start high and you had to twist 2-3 times to get to low. Seems to be a great setup and glad I ordered.


----------



## Marduke (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



edc3 said:


> I like a good full twist or two between low and high. It makes it harder to accidentally go into high mode when you want low.




I'm sure Peter also had a prototype model. The production models may be slightly tweaked in some respects.

We will know for sure shortly.


----------



## substance (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> but there are AAA size lights that offer quite long runtimes too. for example, the tank007 from DX. It is about 90lumens and it runs about 1.5hrs without any dimming. Put in an l0440 and it might just run longer. Only thing is this thing is 1 mode. The twisty on the new EZAA looked like it needed quite a number of turns to switch modes, and im not sure if that will irritate me in the long run.



DO NOT BUY THE TANK007!!! I purchased 2 thinking the first I received was a dud. But I was wrong. Both lights were no more than 35 lumens. This is in comparison to other Fenix lights I own.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The fact that it appears to be a "battery crusher" design has me wondering if it is also conducting through the threads, like a few of my older lights. Really hate having to keep them clean for good contact. I suppose it wouldn't have to be this way. Guess it's another wait and see.

Geoff


----------



## scott (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'm really excited by this light, even though I almost certainly won't get one. I don't need, and can't afford, every new light that comes along. For me, this one isn't quite it. 130 lumens is a crazy amount of light for me. If I can only have two stages, then I want a high that's practical for me, and I want a lower low. Even so, what I really want is at least three stages and four would be better. Actually, I want an infinite number of stages with the ability to ramp up and down like the D10 in a package the size of the EZAA. And then I'll want a correspondingly small light with these features built around a AAA. The reason I'm excited by this light even though I won't get one is because it shows just how fast things are progressing. My first light was the original CMG Infinity. At the time, that's all there was. And nothing much happened for a very long time. Things are happening now. I predict I'll have the light of my dreams in just a year or two. It'll probably be a Nightcore or Fenix. I hope lots of people buy this light to reward Nightcore for such a cool product.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



scott said:


> I'm really excited by this light, even though I almost certainly won't get one. I don't need, and can't afford, every new light that comes along. For me, this one isn't quite it. 130 lumens is a crazy amount of light for me. If I can only have two stages, then I want a high that's practical for me, and I want a lower low. Even so, what I really want is at least three stages and four would be better. Actually, I want an infinite number of stages with the ability to ramp up and down like the D10 in a package the size of the EZAA. And then I'll want a correspondingly small light with these features built around a AAA. The reason I'm excited by this light even though I won't get one is because it shows just how fast things are progressing. My first light was the original CMG Infinity. At the time, that's all there was. And nothing much happened for a very long time. Things are happening now. I predict I'll have the light of my dreams in just a year or two. It'll probably be a Nightcore or Fenix. I hope lots of people buy this light to reward Nightcore for such a cool product.




My dream light nearly exists. Proton Pro is close, but it ramps up in red, not white. The Zebralight H501 is also close, but it's only 3 modes and a headlamp, not flashlight. An all-white Proton Pro would be absolutely perfect. Even better with an XP-E.


NiteCore, are you listening??


----------



## Southernlight (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



bigmul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just watched the video of the EZAA and heard that this is the first installment of the EZ range - I don't suppose anyone has heard whispers as to what others may be coming along?
> 
> Thanks



I am hoping to see some kind of single CR2 light :candle:


----------



## scott (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> My dream light nearly exists. Proton Pro is close, but it ramps up in red, not white...An all-white Proton Pro would be absolutely perfect. Even better with an XP-E.



Yep! Exactly!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

You forgot the Proton Pro is a cell crusher. Something a perfect version would avoid.



Marduke said:


> My dream light nearly exists. Proton Pro is close, but it ramps up in red, not white. The Zebralight H501 is also close, but it's only 3 modes and a headlamp, not flashlight. An all-white Proton Pro would be absolutely perfect. Even better with an XP-E.
> 
> 
> NiteCore, are you listening??


----------



## Marduke (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Beacon of Light said:


> You forgot the Proton Pro is a cell crusher. Something a perfect version would avoid.



Nope, gold plated brass cantilever spring. 

Crusher lights do not maintain constant electrical connection with the cell, the Pro does. 

Also, it's rather trivial to replace the cantilever spring with a coil spring, though the resistance will increase significantly. It's not exactly rocket science... 

Sorry, but thanks for playing!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yapo (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

+1 for an improved proton pro...get rid of the red led n smoothen out the beam with an OP reflector and maybe boost the max output and runtime a little while ur at it :thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> An all-white Proton Pro would be absolutely perfect.
> Even better with an XP-E.


 

:twothumbs


Are you listening, Laughing Rabbit ?

_


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

So do we know what the output on low/high and the runtimes are on a single AA alkaline battery? I don't own eneloops or chargers, nor do I want to buy expensive lithium batteries, but I would like a flat regulated runtime which I'm assuming it has on alkalines. I think I'll buy one either way in the next month or two.


----------



## qip (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

it comes with free battery and charger of some sort , its a mystery new alien tech supposedly,high 130lm/90 min...low 15lms/20hrs


----------



## HoopleHead (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Im sad that it only has a 20 hour runtime on low. Would have preferred lower and longer.


----------



## Axion (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



HoopleHead said:


> Im sad that it only has a 20 hour runtime on low. Would have preferred lower and longer.



In a three mode light I'd agree with you. In that case I'd want 5, 40, and 130. But in a two mode light I wouldn't want a low less then 10 lumen because you'd end up using high to much and draining your batteries.


----------



## csshih (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> It's not exactly rocket science...



LOL, Marduke! not everyone knows what your job is. :nana:

I have a few NFSW036BT's.. wonder if they will work? they look similar to the SM leds in the Fenix E1, got a fine tipped iron?

They're B6P8's

according to the datasheet:
http://www.nichia.com/specification/led_smd/NFSW036BT-E.pdf

@150mA 18.0-21.4 lm

chromacity?
I have no idea how to plot the values.

x 0.311 0.307 0.330 0.330
y 0.294 0.315 0.339 0.318


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i took the plunge for an EZAA although i said i would not even though i did not like most of the EZAA's features. the curiosity of the mystery charger got the better of me :shakehead but i hope future development will be an EZAA sized flashlight with an indefinite brightness level twisty like the NDI.


----------



## tygger (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Flying Turtle said:


> The fact that it appears to be a "battery crusher" design has me wondering if it is also conducting through the threads, like a few of my older lights. Really hate having to keep them clean for good contact. I suppose it wouldn't have to be this way. Guess it's another wait and see.
> 
> Geoff



Read your post after I ordered 2 of 'em. Hope its not a crusher. Isn't smashing the battery a horrible design for a two stage light though? :shrug: Keeping my fingers crossed there's some type of spring in there.


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



tygger said:


> Read your post after I ordered 2 of 'em. Hope its not a crusher. Isn't smashing the battery a horrible design for a two stage light though? :shrug: Keeping my fingers crossed there's some type of spring in there.



its gotta be a very short spring from the sound of the thud. :thinking:


----------



## d1dd1 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

There is no spring, only foam:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2291265&postcount=70


----------



## tygger (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Thanks for that. A little lazy this morning.


----------



## thelightdude (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> My dream light nearly exists. Proton Pro is close, but it ramps up in red, not white. The Zebralight H501 is also close, but it's only 3 modes and a headlamp, not flashlight. An all-white Proton Pro would be absolutely perfect. Even better with an XP-E.
> 
> 
> NiteCore, are you listening??



+1 Proton Pro

leaves scratches on the battery - does not dent it


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The Proton Pro is definitely one of my favorites. Didn't stop me from ordering the EZAA. BTW, my Proton has left some pretty sizable dents on the "-" terminal of a few of my NiMH batts.

Geoff


----------



## thelightdude (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Flying Turtle said:


> The Proton Pro is definitely one of my favorites. Didn't stop me from ordering the EZAA. BTW, my Proton has left some pretty sizable dents on the "-" terminal of a few of my NiMH batts.
> 
> Geoff



I just opened up my led and Cree versions of the Proton Pro and it does indeed slightly dent the battery. I never noticed it.


----------



## Phill (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Is there some kind of pocket clip to be found on the EZ AA, or at least is there news of developing one using the tripod screw in the rear as an anchor point?

Twould make this an awesome EDC light.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Phill said:


> Is there some kind of pocket clip to be found on the EZ AA, or at least is there news of developing one using the tripod screw in the rear as an anchor point?
> 
> Twould make this an awesome EDC light.


 
nope it's a keychain light.


i guess you could epoxy a clip to a bolt. screw it in.


----------



## loanshark (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Someone posted that they forgot to add their sceen name to their order. Does that matter? Does it get you something extra?


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



loanshark said:


> Someone posted that they forgot to add their sceen name to their order. Does that matter? Does it get you something extra?



Doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



scott said:


> ...what I really want is at least three stages and four would be better.


If I could set every light I had up in 4 modes like I have my 120P I'd be very happy. 


Axion said:


> In a three mode light I'd agree with you. In that case I'd want 5, 40, and 130. But in a two mode light I wouldn't want a low less then 10 lumen because you'd end up using high to much and draining your batteries.


With only two modes, I have to agree, although I wouldn't mind personally if both modes were a bit dimmer; say 2-5, 20-40.


----------



## Benson (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Phill said:


> Is there some kind of pocket clip to be found on the EZ AA, or at least is there news of developing one using the tripod screw in the rear as an anchor point?


Consider this news: I plan on developing a pocket-clip, and making precisely one. For me. 

Basically, get a piece of spring-tempered steel banding, cut to desired profile (with an EZ-AA diameter round at the top), put a 1/4" hole centered in the round, and bend appropriately. Repeat until you get one you're satisfied with. Install with 1/4-20 button-head cap screw.

Might want to file the edges smooth somewhere in there, too, I guess.

As popular as it _seems_ to be, I'd be surprised if someone didn't make a "real" clip for it before long, though...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Flying Turtle said:


> The Proton Pro is definitely one of my favorites. Didn't stop me from ordering the EZAA. BTW, my Proton has left some pretty sizable dents on the "-" terminal of a few of my NiMH batts.
> 
> Geoff



+1 about the dents. I did read from Selfbuilt (I believe it was him, if not I apologize) that to avoid the hard spring from denting the cells, you can gently bend the spring down some to alleviate the pressure once you screw on the tailpiece.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Benson said:


> Basically, get a piece of spring-tempered steel banding, cut to desired profile (with an EZ-AA diameter round at the top), put a 1/4" hole centered in the round, and bend appropriately. Repeat until you get one you're satisfied with. Install with 1/4-20 button-head cap screw.



Do it one better with a knurled nut at the end with the same sized threads you mentioned, so you can remove the screw by hand instead of needing an allen key/wrench that you would need if you went with button head screws.


----------



## Benson (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Beacon of Light said:


> Do it one better with a knurled nut at the end with the same sized threads you mentioned, so you can remove the screw by hand instead of needing an allen key/wrench that you would need if you went with button head screws.


Good point, if you want removable -- I'd be unlikely to use it on a tripod, though (so no need to remove it), and tend to carry a set of hex keys anyway. 

But on second thought, I just realized my sleek button-head would ruin tailstanding.  I think I will go for a large-diameter knurled nut/thumbscrew instead.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> My dream light nearly exists. *...* An all-white Proton Pro would be absolutely perfect. Even better with an XP-E.


That would be nice, but I say make a double-click switch between red and white.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

*"Brass heat sinking guarantees efficient and effective thermal management"*

Wouldn't Aluminum be a better "guarantee"? It's what, about twice as conductive, thermally speaking. :thinking:


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I thought brass was more conductive than aluminum. The premium cooking pans are made of brass.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

It's a common misconception, purveyed by flashlight and cooking pan manufacturers. 


Brass
110 W/(m*K) 

6061 Aluminum
180 W/(m*K)

Pure Aluminum
250 W/(m*K)

Copper
400 W/(m*K)

Thermal Paste/Epoxy (take note, modders!)
5 W/(m*K)

Polycarbonate
0.2 W/(m*K)


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

twice as good though?


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



eyeeatingfish said:


> twice as good though?


 
Pure aluminum is twice as conductive as pure brass.

Aluminum alloy is still much more conductive than free machining brass alloy.


----------



## GlockDoc (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Why not copper? The price is down now and it's ever so much better looking.


----------



## Dan FO (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

There is no such thing as pure brass, it's an alloy of copper and zinc.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Dan FO said:


> There is no such thing as pure brass, it's an alloy of copper and zinc.


 
Right. I was thinking of common brass vs. alloyed with additional metals.


----------



## tennisplyr3 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



EngrPaul said:


> It's a common misconception, purveyed by flashlight and cooking pan manufacturers.
> 
> 
> Brass
> ...



Wait, I'm confused. Are we talking about specific heats here?

Aluminum is 0.897 J/(g*K) while brass is 0.37 J/(g*K). So doesn't that make aluminum have a higher capacity for holding heat? 

Why do people use use thermal paste in computers then? It's to transfer heat away from the CPU right? *Does a lower specific heat mean that a substance is better at dissipating heat? *Don't we want a substance that dissipates heat quickly, rather than hold it in? In that case, why don't we just make flashlights from thermal paste?


----------



## Mikellen (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I was just looking on the 4sevens website. I didn't see where they're offering the mystery free charging system. Maybe the free offer is over now.


----------



## csshih (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



tennisplyr3 said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Are we talking about specific heats here?
> 
> Aluminum is 0.897 J/(g*K) while brass is 0.37 J/(g*K). So doesn't that make aluminum have a higher capacity for holding heat?
> 
> Why do people use use thermal paste in computers then? It's to transfer heat away from the CPU right? *Does a lower specific heat mean that a substance is better at dissipating heat? *Don't we want a substance that dissipates heat quickly, rather than hold it in? In that case, why don't we just make flashlights from thermal paste?



thermal paste is still better at dissipating heat than air. It bridges the gap between heatsink and LED, etc.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



tennisplyr3 said:


> Aluminum is 0.897 J/(g*K) while brass is 0.37 J/(g*K).



That's one thing to also consider. Brass is 3 times more dense, so for the same size heatsink, it still has more of a capacity for absorbing heat.


----------



## neoseikan (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

This small light is a good design.
I think there isn't a MCU in it, so that there is only 2 levels, but it's a wise choice.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



EngrPaul said:


> Pure aluminum is twice as conductive as pure brass.
> 
> Aluminum alloy is still much more conductive than free machining brass alloy.



oops, i was thinking of copper. Actually ive never seen brass cookware.
Copper is more thermally conductive.


----------



## tennisplyr3 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> That's one thing to also consider. Brass is 3 times more dense, so for the same size heatsink, it still has more of a capacity for absorbing heat.



Don't we want to dissipate the heat though? Does this mean that it's harder for the heat to be drawn away by the air/hand?


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

14500?14500?14500?14500?14500?


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

DunnoDunnoDunnoDunnoDunno

But I don't think it'll be a problem if D10 can take it.


----------



## ergotelis (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



richardcpf said:


> 14500?14500?14500?14500?14500?




Not supported.only till 2V


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> Brass is 3 times more dense, so for the same size heatsink, it still has more of a capacity for absorbing heat.


 
A heat sink's job is to transfer heat, not store it.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



EngrPaul said:


> A heat sink's job is to transfer heat, *not store it*.



But it's a balancing act. If it's only a little less able to dissipate it, but can store quite a bit more of it, your overall net benefit may still be better vs aluminum.

BTW, the definition of "heat sink" is "a substance or device that* absorbs or dissipates* especially unwanted heat"


----------



## Benson (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



tennisplyr3 said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Are we talking about specific heats here?


No. We're talking thermal conductivity.



> Aluminum is 0.897 J/(g*K) while brass is 0.37 J/(g*K). So doesn't that make aluminum have a higher capacity for holding heat?


Yes.


> Why do people use use thermal paste in computers then? It's to transfer heat away from the CPU right?


Because it's a much better conductor of heat than air gaps, or other gap-filling substances such as superglue.[/quote]


> *Does a lower specific heat mean that a substance is better at dissipating heat?*


No, they're independent, and the ideal heatsink would have both high specific heat and high thermal conductivity.[/quote]


> Don't we want a substance that dissipates heat quickly, rather than hold it in?


No, we want a substance that dissipates it quickly at equilibrium (for long runs), and can soak up large quantities of heat before equilibrium, so the LED can be _even cooler_ (and more efficient, and brighter) for short runs.


> In that case, why don't we just make flashlights from thermal paste?


Because it has horrible thermal conductivity compared to metal, bad electrical conductivity (even for the non-insulating types) and probably also annoyingly low specific heat, and bad mechanical properties. (I'm guessing on those last two, haven't seen numbers...)


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> BTW, the definition of "heat sink" is "a substance or device that* absorbs or dissipates* especially unwanted heat"


 

Are you sure you read it correctly? "...an environment or object that absorbs _*and*_ dissipates heat from another object using thermal contact." Italics mine.

The "absorption" happens at the thermal contact with the heat source, not within the heat sink material itself. The definition doesn't say "substance", it says object.


----------



## loanshark (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Is 4sevens giving these the lifetime warrantee he provides on some of his other products?


----------



## Marduke (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



EngrPaul said:


> Are you sure you read it correctly? "...an environment or object that absorbs _*and*_ dissipates heat from another object using thermal contact." Italics mine.
> 
> The "absorption" happens at the thermal contact with the heat source, not within the heat sink material itself. The definition doesn't say "substance", it says object.



I quoted from Merriam Webster:



> a substance or device that absorbs or dissipates especially unwanted heat (as from a process or an electronic device)



A heat sink can operate both ways. With high thermal conductivity it can transfer the heat to an additional external source (another heat sink). Or with high specific heat it can soak it up itself and store the heat directly.

As I said, the perfect LED heat sink material has a good combination of both, which is why brass is a popular material. It's only slightly less conductive, but has a much higher specific heat.

Aluminum is often favored because it's cheaper, and lighter, and can be made an integral component instead of a separate component as brass is. The total difference between the two is usually negligible enough to not be an issue.


----------



## sabre7 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Maybe someone needs to open separate threads about heat sinks, metallurgy and the Photon Proton, this one used to be about the NiteCore EZAA. :shakehead


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I wish I could get in on the pre-order so I could get my hands on alien technology but I'm waiting for some reviews. For now the E01 will suffice for my keys.


----------



## drmaxx (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

There is no reverse polarity protection on the EZAA ("Improper battery insertion may cause permanent damage."). 

Can anybody shine some knowledge on a noob why anybody does not implement this feature into a quality flashlight? It is a kind of essential - especially if you try to replace your battery somewhere outdoors in the dark. With gloves or cold fingers it is not easy to figure out what + and - is. 
Is there a substantial disadvantage of reverse polarity protection?


----------



## 1anrm (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Mikellen said:


> I was just looking on the 4sevens website. I didn't see where they're offering the mystery free charging system. Maybe the free offer is over now.


 

It's still valid as long as it says preorder.
Link from MP see post #232


----------



## mr.snakeman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



sabre7 said:


> Maybe someone needs to open separate threads about heat sinks, metallurgy and the Photon Proton, this one used to be about the NiteCore EZAA. :shakehead


 +1 Let us keep to the thread good people.


----------



## 1anrm (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



loanshark said:


> Is 4sevens giving these the lifetime warrantee he provides on some of his other products?


 
Yep, Nicore has the lifetime no question same as Fenix. For details check 4sevens.com and the warranty page.


----------



## Benson (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



drmaxx said:


> There is no reverse polarity protection on the EZAA ("Improper battery insertion may cause permanent damage.").
> 
> Can anybody shine some knowledge on a noob why anybody does not implement this feature into a quality flashlight? It is a kind of essential - especially if you try to replace your battery somewhere outdoors in the dark. With gloves or cold fingers it is not easy to figure out what + and - is.
> Is there a substantial disadvantage of reverse polarity protection?


Because when you're trying for "world's smallest" of anything, leaving unnecessary features out to save space is likely.

If you had brought along a backup light, you wouldn't have to change batteries in the dark. Even a trit on your keychain, if it's really dark, would be enough to check the ends of a battery. Also, you can store your spares all the same way up, or (if you _must_ carry them loose) put a rubber cap on the + end, simultaneously avoiding shorts and letting you drop it in - first, pop the cap off, and reinstall the head of the light.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



drmaxx said:


> There is no reverse polarity protection on the EZAA ("Improper battery insertion may cause permanent damage.").
> 
> Can anybody shine some knowledge on a noob why anybody does not implement this feature into a quality flashlight? It is a kind of essential - especially if you try to replace your battery somewhere outdoors in the dark. With gloves or cold fingers it is not easy to figure out what + and - is.
> Is there a substantial disadvantage of reverse polarity protection?



Exactly how do you fit a positive contact large enough to fit ALL positive battery nipples, AND a reverse polarity ring small enough to allow contact for ALL positive battery nipples AND a foam ring large enough to provide sufficient resistance to prevent battery rattle BUT ALSO allow contact for ALL cells in a light built around being as small as possible??


----------



## mr.snakeman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

This is really turning into a super fun thread - keep it up:thumbsup:.


----------



## drmaxx (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> Exactly how do you fit a positive contact large enough to fit ALL positive battery nipples, AND ....



I was more thinking about an electronic / electric reverse polarity protection. The kind of thing that prevents the flashlight going  if I make a mistake and put the battery in the wrong way.



Benson said:


> Because when you're trying for "world's smallest" of anything, leaving unnecessary features out to save space is likely.



Zebralight has it and my H50 is not exactly a large beast.



Benson said:


> If you had brought along a backup light, you wouldn't have to change batteries in the dark.



I like if things are simple and stupid - if you're tired and exhausted then remembering which way the battery came out and which it should go back in might fail you - even with a backup light.

I don't try to argue here - but understand. There must be a good reason why such quality light does not implement something useful like preventing the light beeing damaged by a simple operation mistake.


----------



## Benson (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



drmaxx said:


> I don't try to argue here - but understand. There must be a good reason why such quality light does not implement something useful like preventing the light beeing damaged by a simple operation mistake.


Yes, there is a good reason. To make it smaller. It doesn't make much difference, but it does make some, and just because Zebralight made that tradeoff one way doesn't mean it can't be made the other way with equal validity. I'm pretty sure that's the only reason it's missing here.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Benson said:


> Because when you're trying for "world's smallest" of anything, leaving unnecessary features out to save space is likely.
> 
> If you had brought along a backup light, you wouldn't have to change batteries in the dark. Even a trit on your keychain, if it's really dark, would be enough to check the ends of a battery. Also, you can store your spares all the same way up, or (if you _must_ carry them loose) put a rubber cap on the + end, simultaneously avoiding shorts and letting you drop it in - first, pop the cap off, and reinstall the head of the light.





drmaxx said:


> I was more thinking about an electronic / electric reverse polarity protection. The kind of thing that prevents the flashlight going  if I make a mistake and put the battery in the wrong way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think reverse polarity protection is nice, but I think it's _virtually_ impossible to put a battery in the wrong way, even in pitch black situations because both ends of the battery feel different. Haven't you ever had to find something you couldn't see by feel?


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Simple electronic reverse polarity protection (e.g. diode) have too big of a performance hit. Some lights have an active solution without the voltage drop penalty, but they are larger, more complex, and can often be burned up fairly quickly if the reversed battery condition is not identified quite quickly. In a light this small generally some type of physical/mechanical prevention is the better solution, but this light has a particular design that makes the physical design challenging.

The Zebra, although small, as a quite a bit more room for electronics due to it's design. Great lights! 

I also prefer some protection, but I'm willing to let it pass on the smaller lights. I think they should include clear marking though so people might double check while inserting the battery. If the batter is inserted with the positive nipple towards the tail I am much more addement about there being reverse protection included, but I'd strongly suggest the design was changed to not require the battery be inserted this way. I'd think twice about buying anymore lights requiring the battery to be inserted with the positive towards the tail.


----------



## csshih (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



kaichu dento said:


> I think reverse polarity protection is nice, but I think it's _virtually_ impossible to put a battery in the wrong way, even in pitch black situations because both ends of the battery feel different. Haven't you ever had to find something you couldn't see by feel?



Ever handled an 18650 straight from a laptop battery pack? feel's almost exactly the same, either side.. I've roasted 2 18650 lights that way. :mecry:

Speaking of reviews.. what would you guys want in one?

seems selfbuilt already has all the technicals covered. (eg, runtime, brightness)


----------



## Yapo (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i would of thought the foam ring at the head would work as a reverse protection where the flat negative end wouldnt be able to make contact?!? 
...or isnt that the case of lights with foam rings?


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



csshih said:


> Ever handled an 18650 straight from a laptop battery pack? feel's almost exactly the same, either side.. I've roasted 2 18650 lights that way. :mecry:


No, but judging from your tears I suspect you may have? :candle:
I only use alkaline, other than 10280 for my Draco and it's still got a nub. 


Yapo said:


> i would of thought the foam ring at the head would work as a reverse protection where the flat negative end wouldnt be able to make contact?!?
> ...or isnt that the case of lights with foam rings?


The foam can be compressed, therefore not offering protection. It would be cool if all light makers could just start including a raised plastic protection ring around the positive contact point that would make it impossible for circuit completion without the protrusion of the positive contact to enter the open cavity. Wouldn't take anything more than half a millimeter to accomplish it perfectly.


----------



## Owen (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

That would be simple, and could be _under_ the foam. I don't see how a raised ring that just keeps the negative end from making contact could cost much of anything, or increase the size of the light. 
I don't feel a great need for it personally, but why not have it?


----------



## jimmy1970 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> Exactly how do you fit a positive contact large enough to fit ALL positive battery nipples, AND a reverse polarity ring small enough to allow contact for ALL positive battery nipples AND a foam ring large enough to provide sufficient resistance to prevent battery rattle BUT ALSO allow contact for ALL cells in a light built around being as small as possible??


 Have a system like my Novatac. I replaced a battery yesterday whilst listening to my wife talking endlessly. I accidently put the battery in backwards and it wouldn't turn on. I removed the battery and replaced it in its correct orientation and it now works normally.

I think reverse polarity protection that doesn't rely on a physical ring etc to avoid reverse polarity is a great thing. It certainly has saved my hide in the past. Whether you would expect this feature on a $52 light is another matter.

James...


----------



## bioman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

deleted.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

there needs to be something in the very top post about WHY aa was chosen, specifically not AAA.

foam would probable offer some reverse polarity protection, the weight of a single battery generally isnt enough to cause any significant compression. the reason it wont work in this case is because of the positive spring.

Crenshaw


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

5 days before they ship! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The 'Warm' tint version has been reported by 47s in the cpf-mp thread to be Q3 *5B*... Awesome News!


----------



## concept0 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



StandardBattery said:


> The 'Warm' tint version has been reported by 47s in the cpf-mp thread to be Q3 *5B*... Awesome News!


 
Yeah... I love my 5A lights, but I'm excited to try a new neutral tint!


----------



## Mikellen (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

4sevens stated that the warm tinted EZ AA version will have a Q3 5B LED. Do you think there is going to be a noticeable difference in tint compared to a Q3 5A LED? Anyone have a light with a Q3 5B LED? If so how would you describe the tint? :thinking:

Thanks.


----------



## concept0 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Mikellen said:


> 4sevens stated that the warm tinted EZ AA version will have a Q3 5B LED. Do you think there is going to be a noticeable difference in tint compared to a Q3 5A LED? Anyone have a light with a Q3 5B LED? If so how would you describe the tint? :thinking:
> 
> Thanks.


 
I think it was described as yellower, as compared to the reddish of the 5A...


----------



## bioman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Are there any benefits of the warm tinted version over the regular? What is the reasoning behind someone who wants the warm light?


----------



## concept0 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



bioman said:


> Are there any benefits of the warm tinted version over the regular? What is the reasoning behind someone who wants the warm light?


 
It helps the eye discern certain colors better. Neutral tints (commonly referred to as warm because they are warmer than the typical cool tints) are closer to sunlight. Neutral tints help with color rendition, allowing the eye to discern certain colors better, especially reds and browns. This is especially important for outdoor use.


----------



## Girryn (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



drmaxx said:


> There is no reverse polarity protection on the EZAA ("Improper battery insertion may cause permanent damage.").
> 
> Can anybody shine some knowledge on a noob why anybody does not implement this feature into a quality flashlight? It is a kind of essential - especially if you try to replace your battery somewhere outdoors in the dark. With gloves or cold fingers it is not easy to figure out what + and - is.
> Is there a substantial disadvantage of reverse polarity protection?



You do not need reverse polarity protection on a light that only runs primaries. Any acceptable primary brand has a nub on the positive end that you can feel in the dark. If you have difficulty remembering which direction the nub goes just associate the hole in the foam with the nub.


----------



## Owen (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



bioman said:


> What is the reasoning behind someone who wants the warm light?


Maybe they want to see better. Kind of goes along with having a light to begin with. The neutral bins still have a tint, but it is less tint than the warm and cool classified Crees, regardless of which way the individual bin leans color-wise.
Tint is by definition a variation from white, so neutral should be universally popular among people who turn on their lights to look at things:nana:
The people who down them as "warm", and "brown" looking, I assume are just looking at beamshots, not using them in real life. 

Here's the chart I linked in the Marketplace thread(which came from a post by member DFiorentino where he put together bin and flux codes for everyone's convenience).





Like I said in the other thread, 5B on the chart looks to lean more toward yellow than the 5A which leans toward red(3As are said to look pink in comparison). We're probably not going to see much difference. I notice on beige and light brown colors, my most often used Malkoff Warm with 5A tint does look a bit red. 5B should be almost indistinguishable from 5A, but if it is, it will be in that it doesn't have as much red. I doubt most of us will be able to tell a difference without looking for it on a suitably colored backdrop.


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Here is an XP-E beamshot from the 5x kit. It's certainly not as "peachy" as the 5A. Appears green in comparision. It's probably 5B or 5C. I'd go for 5A when given the choice. I love what the red does for CRI.

The host is a Fenix E1 (not E01), Nichia Rigel replaced with no other changes.


----------



## Mike.Austin (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Nice beamshot


----------



## drmaxx (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



StandardBattery said:


> Simple electronic reverse polarity protection (e.g. diode) have too big of a performance hit. Some lights have an active solution without the voltage drop penalty, but they are larger, more complex, and can often be burned up fairly quickly if the reversed battery condition is not identified quite quickly. In a light this small generally some type of physical/mechanical prevention is the better solution, but this light has a particular design that makes the physical design challenging.
> 
> The Zebra, although small, as a quite a bit more room for electronics due to it's design. Great lights!



That makes sense - thanks! From the specs the EZAA really tries to convert the max amount of battery energy into light. And missing reverse polarity seems to be the price...



kaichu dento said:


> I think it's _virtually_ impossible to put a battery in the wrong way, even in pitch black situations because both ends of the battery feel different. Haven't you ever had to find something you couldn't see by feel?



That's the way it looks when your sitting in the warmth of your home in front of a computer - but when your exhausted, cold and lot's of other things in your mind then the human error rate goes significantly up. Under these circumstances it is very desirable that simple mistakes have a minimum of consequences.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



drmaxx said:


> That's the way it looks when your sitting in the warmth of your home in front of a computer - but when your exhausted, cold and lot's of other things in your mind then the human error rate goes significantly up. Under these circumstances it is very desirable that simple mistakes have a minimum of consequences.


Yes, but you're saying that to someone who's been a snowmachine guide for 18 years, the first 10 being available any time day or night for guide/search/recovery duties. 

The opposite is also true, that it's easy to type on a keyboard that something is difficult, when it actually isn't so bad as long as you follow protocol and remember that some things you do need or deserve a certain amount of attention. 

But in the end result I don't disagree, which is why I like the idea of a plastic ring to deny contact of the negative end of the battery to the positive contact. :candle:


----------



## Peter Atwood (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

So have we found out yet about the rechargeable aspect? Is it Eneloops or what?


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

It's still a secret, they have said they are not releasing any information on that; *they want it to be a surprise!*


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I think this light is a bit pricey for just a tiny 2 stage light. Compared to the rest of the good valued NiteCore line of lights with all of their innovative features, I am not sure why Nitecore priced this light so high. I understand this light is made to be EZ, or simple, but shouldn't the price match what it offers? Maybe Nitecore spent a fortune on research and development just to make this so simple? Yet, I wouldn't think you would have to pay more to come up with less? 

On the other hand, it remains to be seen what LiteFlux has up their sleeves with their newly announced AAA LF2XT, another keychain contender. It undoubtedly won't be as simple as this NiteCore; yet I'll bet it won't be priced as high either.


----------



## sabre7 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



BabyDoc said:


> I think this light is a bit pricey for just a tiny 2 stage light. Compared to the rest of the good valued NiteCore line of lights with all of their innovative features, I am not sure why Nitecore priced this light so high. I understand this light is made to be EZ, or simple, but shouldn't the price match what it offers? Maybe Nitecore spent a fortune on research and development just to make this so simple? Yet, I wouldn't think you would have to pay more to come up with less?



Agreed, for just a few dollars more, it seems you get more bang for the buck with the AA D10. I find it hard to justify the EZAA price for the recharging ability and tripod mount on a key chain light.


----------



## bioman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



sabre7 said:


> Agreed, for just a few dollars more, it seems you get more bang for the buck with the AA D10. I find it hard to justify the EZAA price for the recharging ability and tripod mount on a key chain light.


How much larger is the D10 compared to the EZAA? Is the D10 that much better? Can you put a keychain on the D10?

Thanks.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



bioman said:


> How much larger is the D10 compared to the EZAA? Is the D10 that much better? Can you put a keychain on the D10?
> 
> Thanks.




Have you looked at the side-by-side pics in the announcement thread, or checked the dimensions on the website??


----------



## Owen (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Well, gosh, does he have to do _everything_ himself?


----------



## bioman (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I have looked at the dimensions, but I am not great at visualizing. I did not see the comparison pics though.

I did look at the specs of the two, but I wanted to know actual user opinions on why they consider the D10 the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



bioman said:


> I have looked at the dimensions, but I am not great at visualizing. I did not see the comparison pics though.
> 
> I did look at the specs of the two, but I wanted to know actual user opinions on why they consider the D10 the best bang for the buck.




Lots of pics....
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193180
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=192929


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Does anybody think that a rechargable flashlight is more useful than just rechargable cells charged in a separate charger? Personally, I'd rather swap out cells that I charge in a separate charger, instead of putting a flashlight into a dedicated flashlight charger and not being able to use the light until it is charged. Perhaps this needless feature is one reason why this light costs as much as it does? 

Oh, another thing. How often do you use your keychain light, anyway? Mine is strictly a backup for my LF3XT, which is the first EDC light I reach for. Only when I have misplaced or forgotten to change batteries, do I need my keychain light. Therefore, I would hardly ever need to recharge a rechargable keychain backup light. Moreover, I'd rather keep a lithium primary in that backup. Sure they are more expensive, but considering how little the keychain light is used, it is nice knowing greater capacity will always be waiting and not be discharging with disuse. If this EZ keychain Nitecore could replace my LF3XT, and I would only need one EDC light, then rechargabilty might be more useful. However, with only 2 modes and no really low mode in the EZ, this light couldn't be my only light.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I also thought the light is overpriced for what it is. I might have bit on it if the high was a bit lower to allow for slightly longer runtime...3 hrs or so would fit my needs better for runtime in a 2 stage AA light. The other problem for me is it's still not small enough for me to consider it a keychain light--it's neither fish nor fowl. I'm sure opinions will differ on that, but to me, anything bigger than a AAA light is too big for keychain.


----------



## gunga (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

It's a nice, tiny light. I think it's a nice AA option. 

I do wish for 3 modes, with a much lower low.
I am also glad that there is a warm option.

That said, it's still too big for a keychain light for me. My LD01 (stainless) is great but a bit heavy. This one will also be a bit too heavy (due to the battery, unless you use lithium) and is big a bit too huge for keychain duty.

Still, it looks like a nice, simple EDC light. And yes, a bit costly.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'm likely to use it with an Eneloop or Lithium, and Lithium is more likely. However, since we don't know what the rechargeable option is yet it's hard to say if it will get use or not. 

In the winter months I use my keychain light everyday.

If the build is good I think the price is OK because sometimes "less is more". Sure it would be better at $30, but niche products like this are market priced. If there were some competition from some other companies the price might be different. Nitecore has a good reputation for build quality. We'll see if the price does not drop closer to $40 after a while.


----------



## Southernlight (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I've pre-ordered, even though this is sold as a keychain I will use mine as a small pocketable light. Sure I could pocket bigger lights but I want to try the EZAA as a light to carry when I dont need a light.

The EZAA is a EDJICL - Every day carry just in case light ?


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

a beamshot would be nice.


----------



## h2oflyer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Looks like a nice light...130 lumens for 90 min... I'm hoping self built decides to buy one and do a review.

IMO EDC lights get smaller, then jump the gap to AAA size.

I think I'll stay with my LD01SS that I run on L92 lithiums (heavy but bullet proof) and my ARC mania Extreme III on 10440's (insanely bright but low run time) which uses LiteFlux programming wizardry.

I managed to stay away from the Nitecore PD's....will have to see what the EZAA is all about. Waiting to see the optoinal 1/4-20 screw in tritium plug. Forget tripod use, just imagine the unlimited screw in accessories that 7777 will be offering.

Walter


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

on the contrary..i dont think its that expensive...look how much a similar light will cost from someone else... the aeon is another price range all together...im not knocking the aeon..its got its own qualities...but i do think 50 odd ducks is a reasonadle price for a quality light..the rest of nightcore's line upnis around that price range too.

as for keychain carry..i measures.it the same length as the lf2x with the clip on....and only a few mm wider in width...and uses AA!

for me...i need to get it in warm white..otherwise i probably wont buy it..

Crenshaw


----------



## Jedi Knife (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



BabyDoc said:


> Oh, another thing. How often do you use your keychain light, anyway?



Sorry to clip your post, but to answer this: All the time! I work in maintenance, and when I find myself investigating a problem it is great to always have a light at hand. Sure I could carry one on my belt (and sometimes I do) but I have got to the point where the keychain light is the first thing I go to in order to make my initial investigations/inspection. After that I get a better idea of the tools I need and whether or not I need a bigger or different light. The majority of the time I can fix the problem with the keychain light I have at hand. I depend on my lights and that plays a huge role in why I appreciate good/great flashlights and advances in flashlight technology.


----------



## Jedi Knife (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



h2oflyer said:


> Waiting to see the optoinal 1/4-20 screw in tritium plug. Forget tripod use, just imagine the unlimited screw in accessories that 7777 will be offering.
> 
> Walter



Is the tritium plug going to be a real accessory, or is this educated guessing? Do you have any more information on it?


----------



## h2oflyer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Guessing at marketing strategy. IMO all the options have been beat to death on the PD's....trit pistons...clips...titanium bezels... GD emitters...titanium bodies selling for more than the original light.

Look at the EZAA as a new platform to accessorize and optionize.

Walter


----------



## edc3 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Phaserburn said:


> a beamshot would be nice.



Pictures re-hosted from ShouDian.com:

EZAA and E01:






EZAA and MR-V:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



h2oflyer said:


> I managed to stay away from the Nitecore PD's....will have to see what the EZAA is all about. Waiting to see the optoinal 1/4-20 screw in tritium plug. Forget tripod use, just imagine the unlimited screw in accessories that 7777 will be offering.
> 
> Walter



Same here, Walter. I'm a bit concerned about the amount of twisting to get to high. But, no light's perfect, and I think we can trust 4Sevens to give us something we'll like. If not, well there's always that LF2XT in the wings (hopefully).

Geoff


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

thanks EDC3!


----------



## Haz (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I think a AA light will be too big for keychain duty, however for pocket duty it will still be a good size. I would actually like to see a clip with this light. Somehow i'm thinking a strong wire clip will be ideal for this light. it's not too obtrusive, low profile, won't cut into anything else in your pocket, if you decide not to clip it to your belt or pants.


----------



## csshih (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

gosh.. now I'm wanting that fountain pen, but +1 to that idea.


----------



## edc3 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Phaserburn said:


> thanks EDC3!



My pleasure. :wave:


----------



## f22shift (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i wonder if the zebralight clip will fit around this. although a big clip


----------



## Marduke (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



f22shift said:


> i wonder if the zebralight clip will fit around this. although a big clip



It should. The narrow portion of the Zebralight is about the same diameter as the EZAA. It should grip onto the knurling and hold on.


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Crenshaw said:


> for me...i need to get it in warm white..otherwise i probably wont buy it..
> 
> Crenshaw



have you any idea how far the neutral white can throw in both modes? the cool white is 5m and 50m. i wonder how far the D10 throws in its max brightness too. would like all those to decide between warm or cool tint. i mean, if the cool white out throws the D10 in max, i think i may switch over to cool white instead of getting the warm. but reaching that decision is tough as i really prefer warm tint


----------



## Burgess (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Well, if the Icon 1-cell is 38 Bucks,

this is certainly worth 10 dollars more.


We'll see.



Hey, how 'bout a Size Comparison ?


_


----------



## ImGeo (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Questions:

What is cell crusher? I am assuming it means that there is no spring, and is just two metal ends that screw on tight for contact.

Cantilever spring? foam? coil? What's the difference?


----------



## carrot (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



csshih said:


> gosh.. now I'm wanting that fountain pen, but +1 to that idea.


Oh, you.


----------



## carrot (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ImGeo said:


> Questions:
> 
> What is cell crusher? I am assuming it means that there is no spring, and is just two metal ends that screw on tight for contact.
> 
> Cantilever spring? foam? coil? What's the difference?


A cell crusher is like the beginning of Star Wars A New Hope where they are stuck in the garbage pit and Chewy is not happy about being crushed alive. Only imagine a battery in place of Han Solo, and the garbage chute being a flashlight.


----------



## ImGeo (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



carrot said:


> A cell crusher is like the beginning of Star Wars A New Hope where they are stuck in the garbage pit and Chewy is not happy about being crushed alive. Only imagine a battery in place of Han Solo, and the garbage chute being a flashlight.



funny, but not helpful


----------



## HKJ (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ImGeo said:


> Questions:
> 
> What is cell crusher? I am assuming it means that there is no spring, and is just two metal ends that screw on tight for contact.



That is correct.



ImGeo said:


> Cantilever spring? foam? coil? What's the difference?



A crusher can have foam, to prevent rattle, but it will still be a crusher as long as there are no elastic element between the battery and the top/bottom of the battery housing.
The problem is if you screw tight together, you might damage the battery or the circuit.


----------



## Benson (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



BabyDoc said:


> Does anybody think that a rechargable flashlight is more useful than just rechargable cells charged in a separate charger? Personally, I'd rather swap out cells that I charge in a separate charger, instead of putting a flashlight into a dedicated flashlight charger and not being able to use the light until it is charged. Perhaps this needless feature is one reason why this light costs as much as it does?


More useful? Afraid not. But it's much more _interesting_, particularly in a small package. It's not really an issue, in this light, as I use rechargeables anyway, and I can swap batteries on the rare occasion when I run a battery down in the day. I don't mind plugging the light in at night when it's partially discharged.



> Oh, another thing. How often do you use your keychain light, anyway?


Probably at least once a week, but I'd use it more if it were brighter, even though I usually have at least 2-3 other lights on or in reach. See, I wear an urbantool basicHolster, which has a key-yoyo mounted on the front of my right shoulder, inside a small pocket. I leave my keys inside the pocket with the light sticking out, principally to allow easy grabbing and pulling the whole keyring out. But a second benefit is that the light can easily be turned on and pointed in a generally forward/down direction for handsfree illumination.

When I need more brightness than my current keylight (Streamlight Nano -- was an E01, but the Nano's practically as bright, and smaller) can provide, I clip one of my EDCs on top of my shoulder, or clip it in a headband, or get a proper headlamp. But I'd certainly use a brighter keychain light in some of these cases, if I had one, and I think it may be worth switching to AA for that. (The EZAAA is what I _really_ want, though.)

Failing that, I'll almost certainly be making a pocket clip anyway, so if the AA-on-a-keychain plan doesn't work out, I can pocket it, and if I don't like it for pocket carry either, I'll give it to my sister. (The womenfolk in my family have a tendency to carry large items on their keychains so they can find them easier in a purse. This was started by my Mom's SAK, and the tradition has included Solitaires, a minimag, and leatherman Micra, among others; I'm sure sis'd love a 1xAA light like this.)


----------



## Ble (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



edc3 said:


> Pictures re-hosted from ShouDian.com:
> 
> EZAA and E01:



From the beams I assume the E01 is on the right.
So, if the EZ AA is 15 lumens on low and the E01 10 lumens... Whats happening here? :duh2:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I wondered about that beamshot, too. I think I like it, if that turns out to be accurate. Being narrow and maybe a "low" 15 lumens would help alleviate my concern that the low level would still be too bright.

Geoff


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The beam looks great to me. I don't know how people live with those purple beams anymore.


----------



## regulator (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Ble said:


> From the beams I assume the E01 is on the right.
> So, if the EZ AA is 15 lumens on low and the E01 10 lumens... Whats happening here? :duh2:


 
That also concens me. I hope its due to the camera. How can the 10 lumen E01 look to have almost twice as much output as the 15 lumen setting of the EZAA? 

I have many other lights that give a low low and want the first stage of the EZAA to be close to the advertised 15 lumens since it will be used 95% of the time for general use. High is for occasional spotting at long distance or to really light an area. I think this is what a light with only two stages is best set for. I can use lights with tiny batteries if I want a really low low (Photon II etc.). The AA cell allows this light to provide enough light for general use AND good runtime.


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



HKJ said:


> A crusher can have foam, to prevent rattle, but it will still be a crusher as long as there are no elastic element between the battery and the top/bottom of the battery housing.
> The problem is if you screw tight together, you might damage the battery or the circuit.


The EZ AA has a spring in the head which serves to switch between high/low.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Ble said:


> From the beams I assume the E01 is on the right.
> So, if the EZ AA is 15 lumens on low and the E01 10 lumens... Whats happening here? :duh2:


 
you have to measure spill too. only way to do that accurately is measure in a lightbox or a ceiling bounce.
the picture only shows that the e01 has a brighter hotspot=more throw? on that output.



carrot said:


> A cell crusher is like the beginning of Star Wars A New Hope where they are stuck in the garbage pit and Chewy is not happy about being crushed alive. Only imagine a battery in place of Han Solo, and the garbage chute being a flashlight.


 
that's actually very accurate and entertaining.


----------



## Perfectionist (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

SWEET !! Is this smaller in size to the Fenix AAA ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew123 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Perfectionist said:


> SWEET !! Is this smaller in size to the Fenix AAA ?? :thumbsup:


The EZAA is:
83.0 mm x 16.6 mm (3.27 x 0.65 in)
20g (0.7 oz) 

The Ld01 is:
73.5 mm x 14 mm (2.9 x 0.6 in) 
14.8g (0.5 oz)

That is straight from 4sevens.com


----------



## Ble (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



f22shift said:


> you have to measure spill too. only way to do that accurately is measure in a lightbox or a ceiling bounce.
> the picture only shows that the e01 has a brighter hotspot=more throw? on that output.



May be I'm wrong, but it doesn't seem to have a brighter sidespill to me.

Knowing that the E01 is on the right, I would say that the left one is less than 5 lumens.


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Ble said:


> From the beams I assume the E01 is on the right.
> So, if the EZ AA is 15 lumens on low and the E01 10 lumens... Whats happening here? :duh2:


I don't know who is the source of this beamshot but I do know the E01 uses a 5mm which uses an optic instead of a reflector (that faux reflector on the e01 isn't doing much) which means most of the light is in the spot. With the two in hand, the EZAA gives much more flood than the E01. The EZAA throws a tighter spot than the E01 due to it's reflector. Apples and oranges really.


----------



## Ble (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

@4sevens
A beamshot would be great.
There must be something wrong in the other one (I hope).


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Ble said:


> @4sevens
> A beamshot would be great.
> There must be something wrong in the other one (I hope).


I'm out of town until monday (no camera). I'll ask someone to post one up Monday


----------



## Ble (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Thank you very much.

I am eager to receive mine.


----------



## edc3 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Not sure what the story is on the beamshots, since that site is in Chinese. Maybe someone could translate?


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

link?


----------



## edc3 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

http://www.shoudian.com/thread-82355-1-1.html


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

E01 is on alkaline and ezaa is on rechargeable (1.3v). Ezaa low is a little brighter than e01. Off to high take 2 revolutions or so, too much copper exposed while off. Power draw is 0.1A on low and 1.7A on high. Doesn't heat up on low and 35~40°C after 3~5min on high. A little big for keychain. That's about all the related comments from author.


----------



## edc3 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Thanks jzmtl!


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ImGeo said:


> Questions:
> 
> What is cell crusher?


 
Arc AAA


----------



## jzmtl (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



edc3 said:


> Thanks jzmtl!



No problem, glad to help.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



4sevens said:


> I'm out of town until monday (no camera). I'll ask someone to post one up Monday


 
Yay! Can you post shots of the new Eagletacs, too?


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> have you any idea how far the neutral white can throw in both modes? the cool white is 5m and 50m. i wonder how far the D10 throws in its max brightness too. would like all those to decide between warm or cool tint. i mean, if the cool white out throws the D10 in max, i think i may switch over to cool white instead of getting the warm. but reaching that decision is tough as i really prefer warm tint


 
hi 47s. do you mind answering my question on the throw for the neutral white? thanks


----------



## bioman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The LD01 does look better than the EZAA.

I was going to use the LD01 as a keychain light, but many people say it is too big. How does the LD01 do as a keychain light?


----------



## Burgess (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



4sevens said:


> I'm out of town until monday (no camera).
> I'll ask someone to post one up Monday


 

What ! ! !


You don't have their *home phone numbers* ? ? ?



(just kidding, just kidding)


(kinda')


_


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



bioman said:


> The LD01 does look better than the EZAA.
> 
> I was going to use the LD01 as a keychain light, but many people say it is too big. How does the LD01 do as a keychain light?


I use the LD01 on my keychain. It makes a great keychain light. Please be advised, the HA will get a little worn depending on how rough you are with your set of keys. I wrap a piece of electrical tape around the LD01 main body. It helps protect the LD01 from my keys and is hardly noticeable on the black body.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> hi 47s. do you mind answering my question on the throw for the neutral white? thanks



Well, isn't it common sense that throw will be reduced by the same percentage as the brightness hit??


----------



## EngrPaul (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

[OT]

I use a LD01 SS instead of a LD01. Holds up beautifully on a keychain and isn't noticibly heavier.

[/OT]


----------



## applevision (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



EngrPaul said:


> [OT]
> 
> I use a LD01 SS instead of a LD01. Holds up beautifully on a keychain and isn't noticibly heavier.
> 
> [/OT]



+1 though I do think it is a bit heavier... especially when using an Eneloop--those things are heavy!

But I love the way it wears.

My two concerns with the EZAA are:
1. Will the "aggressive knurling" be too aggressive for my pocketses?
2. Will it be *just* too big to carry comfortably?

Hmm... I still ordered 2 of 'em!

Hee hee!


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> Well, isn't it common sense that throw will be reduced by the same percentage as the brightness hit??


 
thanks for answering. i know nuts about all these  so that means the throw will only be about 33m with the neutral white? how about the D10, do you happen to know its throw on max brightness?


----------



## Marduke (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> thanks for answering. i know nuts about all these  so that means the throw will only be about 33m with the neutral white? how about the D10, do you happen to know its throw on max brightness?



You generally don't measure throw in distance, because that doesn't tell you diddly about the actual beam. What constitutes how FAR something throws? Able to light up a reflector? Visible on target? Fully illuminate human size target? etc.

Lux is generally used to describe throw.


----------



## jblackwood (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I EDC my Nitecore D10 in my left pocket. The only other metal object in that pocket is my Aluminum telescoping space pen. I carried it in there for about two weeks and there were just a couple of (tiny) dots where the edges of the pen tip must have worn the anodizing off. Then I got a pocket clip. The knurling on the D10 is incredibly fierce :twothumbsand I worried about the edges of my pants pocket. No fraying of fabric or any threads coming loose here and I've carried it in this fashion for over six months. What's best, though, is that my pocket felt much better with the D10 not weighing it down at the bottom. 

If the EZAA has similar knurling and you worry about it messing your pocket up, why not get a smallish lanyard and let it hang out of your pocket? In my case, I got the clip to redistribute the weight and keep my pocket from being excessively bulky. 

Oh yeah, while the EZAA should be larger than an LD01, it's definitely smaller than a D10, which in any case isn't too big to pocket EDC. 



applevision said:


> +1 though I do think it is a bit heavier... especially when using an Eneloop--those things are heavy!
> 
> But I love the way it wears.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benson (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> You generally don't measure throw in distance, because that doesn't tell you diddly about the actual beam. What constitutes how FAR something throws? Able to light up a reflector? Visible on target? Fully illuminate human size target? etc.
> 
> Lux is generally used to describe throw.



Unfortunately, lux alone is just about as bad as distance alone (which is all too often used, with no specification of _what_ at that distance). Candelas are more useful, or the equivalent (for small reflector/lens) [email protected] rating, which should scale with the lm ratings. Nice because it's simple to measure.

Distance to a fixed lux, if you care to measure things that way, only scales with the square root. Distance to a given seeing ability I've heard quoted as around the cube root of intensity, but to me, fourth root seems more logically sound -- but going with Cd avoids the question altogether.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Benson said:


> Unfortunately, lux alone is just about as bad as distance alone (which is all too often used, with no specification of _what_ at that distance). Candelas are more useful, or the equivalent (for small reflector/lens) [email protected] rating, which should scale with the lm ratings. Nice because it's simple to measure.
> 
> Distance to a fixed lux, if you care to measure things that way, only scales with the square root. Distance to a given seeing ability I've heard quoted as around the cube root of intensity, but to me, fourth root seems more logically sound -- but going with Cd avoids the question altogether.



Lux @1m standard was implied.

A more complete idea of the light is gathered when combined with lumens also.


----------



## Zendude (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> Well, isn't it common sense that throw will be reduced by the same percentage as the brightness hit??



Me not feel so smart...

In my own defense, I'm not a rocket scientist.


----------



## concept0 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> Well, isn't it common sense that throw will be reduced by the same percentage as the brightness hit??


 
That would seems sensible to me. Then again, I also thought it was "common sense" that twice as many lumens should equal twice as much perceived brightness. We all know how that one turned out...


----------



## Zendude (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Benson said:


> Unfortunately, lux alone is just about as bad as distance alone (which is all too often used, with no specification of _what_ at that distance). Candelas are more useful, or the equivalent (for small reflector/lens) [email protected] rating, which should scale with the lm ratings. Nice because it's simple to measure.
> 
> Distance to a fixed lux, if you care to measure things that way, only scales with the square root. Distance to a given seeing ability I've heard quoted as around the cube root of intensity, but to me, fourth root seems more logically sound -- but going with Cd avoids the question altogether.



Me REALLY not feel so smart.....You would think I'd be used to it by now!


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Burgess said:


> What ! ! !
> You don't have their *home phone numbers* ? ? ?
> (just kidding, just kidding)
> (kinda')
> ...


I do have home numbers  Peter's always here anyways - he needs a break over the weekend  Monday. I promise.


ruriimasu said:


> hi 47s. do you mind answering my question on the throw for the neutral white? thanks


The only difference between the white and the warm whites is the LED. Everything else is the same - drive currents, runtimes, reflectors. This means the beam profile should be identical. So the warms will "throw" the same as well as the same throw-to-flood ratio and also give the same width of flood. However the total luminous output will be slightly less than the whites which means less across the board - high/low and spot/flood. Hope this helps.


----------



## tygger (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

48 hours. (47h, 40min, 5sec. to be exact) The countdown begins......


----------



## di.corp (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

4Seven.. I have looked at the pre-order site.. but can't see any info where or how I can order EZAA with the warm white LED..


----------



## csshih (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

hmm.. 3rd time I say this?

put it in the comment box that you want a warm white ezaa.. be advised, though, the warm white one will ship a ways later.


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> You generally don't measure throw in distance, because that doesn't tell you diddly about the actual beam. What constitutes how FAR something throws? Able to light up a reflector? Visible on target? Fully illuminate human size target? etc.
> 
> Lux is generally used to describe throw.



i dont know :shrug: in my world, throw is how far the light can hit and the object can still be seem from my position? no? :thinking:



Benson said:


> Unfortunately, lux alone is just about as bad as distance alone (which is all too often used, with no specification of _what_ at that distance). Candelas are more useful, or the equivalent (for small reflector/lens) [email protected] rating, which should scale with the lm ratings. Nice because it's simple to measure.
> 
> Distance to a fixed lux, if you care to measure things that way, only scales with the square root. Distance to a given seeing ability I've heard quoted as around the cube root of intensity, but to me, fourth root seems more logically sound -- but going with Cd avoids the question altogether.



huh? that is too deep for me. :huh:



4sevens said:


> The only difference between the white and the warm whites is the LED. Everything else is the same - drive currents, runtimes, reflectors. This means the beam profile should be identical. So the warms will "throw" the same as well as the same throw-to-flood ratio and also give the same width of flood. However the total luminous output will be slightly less than the whites which means less across the board - high/low and spot/flood. Hope this helps.



i think i understood this! thanks  btw, the lumens are different too, and the runtimes are still the same? sorry, i really have no clue at all.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



ruriimasu said:


> *...* btw, the lumens are different too, and the runtimes are still the same? sorry, i really have no clue at all.


That's correct. Less lumens, same runtime.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



BabyDoc said:


> Does anybody think that a rechargable flashlight is more useful than just rechargable cells charged in a separate charger? Personally, I'd rather swap out cells that I charge in a separate charger, instead of putting a flashlight into a dedicated flashlight charger and not being able to use the light until it is charged. Perhaps this needless feature is one reason why this light costs as much as it does?
> 
> Oh, another thing. How often do you use your keychain light, anyway? Mine is strictly a backup for my LF3XT, which is the first EDC light I reach for. Only when I have misplaced or forgotten to change batteries, do I need my keychain light. Therefore, I would hardly ever need to recharge a rechargable keychain backup light. Moreover, I'd rather keep a lithium primary in that backup. Sure they are more expensive, but considering how little the keychain light is used, it is nice knowing greater capacity will always be waiting and not be discharging with disuse. If this EZ keychain Nitecore could replace my LF3XT, and I would only need one EDC light, then rechargabilty might be more useful. However, with only 2 modes and no really low mode in the EZ, this light couldn't be my only light.


 
Generally, I have to agree with your thinking Baby Doc`s...that it is a bit overpriced. But as far as useing a key chain light...I think if I had one that put out 15 or 130 lumen I would be useing it more...for more things than the E01 I have now. 15 lumen with a bit of throw would do for most my tasks.

One concern I have is if it is truely small enough to be comfortable in my pocket...as a keychain light. Or is this wishfull marketing on the part of Fenix?


----------



## applevision (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



jblackwood said:


> I EDC my Nitecore D10 in my left pocket. The only other metal object in that pocket is my Aluminum telescoping space pen...
> If the EZAA has similar knurling and you worry about it messing your pocket up, why not get a smallish lanyard and let it hang out of your pocket? In my case, I got the clip to redistribute the weight and keep my pocket from being excessively bulky.
> 
> Oh yeah, while the EZAA should be larger than an LD01, it's definitely smaller than a D10, which in any case isn't too big to pocket EDC.



Thanks, *jblackwood*. Good points all round.



Badbeams3 said:


> Generally, I have to agree with your thinking Baby Doc`s...that it is a bit overpriced. But as far as useing a key chain light...I think if I had one that put out 15 or 130 lumen I would be useing it more...for more things than the E01 I have now. 15 lumen with a bit of throw would do for most my tasks.
> 
> One concern I have is if it is truely small enough to be comfortable in my pocket...as a keychain light. Or is this wishfull marketing on the part of Fenix?



*Badbeams3*, I think you are right on; that your keychain light is a backup precisely because it is so limited! Methinks that with 130 lumens at your fingertips, your "primary light" may well become your backup. What I love about this light conceptually is that it can be something like an E01 with low lumens/long runtime if that is all you want and need. But, unlike the E01 (and the Mako and some of the other awesome keychain lights), this one can be a CANNON of light when called upon. This is the single reason I favor the LD01 over many of the other AAA lights and why I think I will favor the EZAA over them ALL. Now, the Lummi Wee and the Aeon are both also similiarly capable of being little CANNONS (and the Aeon is much more like this given its two modes), but the ease and efficiency of a AA and the outstanding runtime make this an insanely compelling light. [Note: I wanted to say that I also love AAA lights (i.e., the LD01), but that from what I am understanding, the size and weight to power ratio of the AAA is no where nearly as favorable as that of the AA. In fact, it sounds like the AA is sort of a magical inflection for size/weight/power... it's a great choice I think!)

I agree that the size is key, however, and though this is significantly smaller than the Nitecore D10, the question will be: is it small _enough_? Ohhh! I can't wait to see!


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



applevision said:


> *Badbeams3*, I think you are right on; that your keychain light is a backup precisely because it is so limited!
> I agree that the size is key, however, and though this is significantly smaller than the Nitecore D10, the question will be: is it small _enough_? Ohhh! I can't wait to see!


 
+1. I agree the big question is it small enough? If it is, is it going to be strong enough to serve keychain duty? I am as hopeful as anyone, but I have my doubts. Why?

From Peter's video on youtube, this light doesn't appear significantly shorter than the D10, which by no means gets by as a a key chain light even if the D10 had a keychain attachment. What concerns me too is the thinness of the the aluminum necessary to get the EZ weighing less than its battery. The D10 is thin enough and has had some breakage issues. I can't imagine the EZAA being even thinner and not having even more frequent problems once it gets into real usage situations. Yes, I know that 4Sevens stands by everything they sell and has been very responsibile about any of the D10 problems. Still, you have to question the design and how a single AA light can morph itself onto a keychain and survive what happens to keychains. Keys get dropped and thrown around. Keys and flashlights rub against each other, causing wear, too. I look at all the beating my L0D1 has taken and glad it has enough metal left to take even more of a beating. 

Finally, I doubt that a light any bigger than the LDO1 could feel comfortable in my pocket on a keychain. But on a clip, perhaps it would. Therefore, as I see it, I don't think the EZAA will compete so much with a AAA light Keychain light, like the LD01, as it will with already compact AA lights like the D10. However,to gain the advantage of lesser weight and length with the EZ, you give up one handed PD switch operation, as well as a wider range of light output possibilities. Still, for some people, the simplicity of the light and the promised artifact free beam may be what ultimately gives a winning edge to the EZ, provided a clip becomes an EZ option as it finally did for the D10.


----------



## swissbianco (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Burgess said:


> Gee . . . .
> 
> 
> Do ya' think a batch of these will be sent
> ...



we will see, as im back in usa, for the blade show, early june.

+B
swissbianco usa


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'm mainly hoping it will not feel too big to take over pocket duty from my L0D. Never entertained a notion that it would be small enough for my keychain. I guess it would work if you didn't carry your keychain in your pocket, or you have big loose pockets.

Geoff


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I don't see this light displacing my LD01-SS off the keychain. If I needed something smaller I'd stick the Aeon on there. I thought about downsizing, but not there yet. My keys are usually in my coat pocket.

I can see carrying this for fun and ease of use, but I'm hoping it a good light to gift, as it is AA and simple UI. I'll probably find a few uses for them if I like them. The amount of rotation might need some tweaking.

Another reason I'm checking them out is Warm/Neutral tint option... and now that it turn out it will be 5B tint I'm excited because I don't have one of those yet, and I think I might like it even more than 5A. Of course it all depends where in the range the LED lottery hits, same with 5A though.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

You know...one more concern...batt crushing. Or more important, circuit board crushing. I understand there is a spring in the head. I wonder though...on low no crushing occures...but what happens when you continue to tighten into high. Crunch?

I went through so many Arc`s back in the old days...crunch leads to failure in time. Hope this is wrong and the batt "floats" in high as well.


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



StandardBattery said:


> I can see carrying this for fun and ease of use, but I'm hoping it a good light to gift, as it is AA and simple UI. I'll probably find a few uses for them if I like them. The amount of rotation might need some tweaking.


 
If this were priced a bit more reasonably, it would be a great gift light. 
If it came with the rechargable battery and nice gift box, it might even be worth its present price.

The beautiful beam with its great tint and brightness could open up the eyes of the lucky receiver of such a gift, who never owned a quality LED flashlight. Its small size and portability would allow it to be carried, used, and ultimately loved. It wouldn't end up with other tools in the kitchen junk drawer. A newbie, unlike most of us, might appreciate that he can recharge his flashlight in a dedicated charger since he may not have an assortment of battery chargers as most of flashaholics own.

However, as simple as the operation seems to us, few newbies will have every used a twistee flashlight, except maybe a Maglight. (Does Everyready or Rayovac even make one?)

Therefore, I agree with you that the simplicity of operation might need tweaking to lessen the rotations. It would make it much easier for the newbie to use, and let the more experienced user have the option of simple, one handed operation.


----------



## holeymoley (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Hope this is good, but judging by the quality of my other NiteCores, this will be a winner.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



BabyDoc said:


> Does anybody think that a rechargable flashlight is more useful than just rechargable cells charged in a separate charger? Personally, I'd rather swap out cells that I charge in a separate charger, instead of putting a flashlight into a dedicated flashlight charger and not being able to use the light until it is charged. Perhaps this needless feature is one reason why this light costs as much as it does?
> 
> Oh, another thing. How often do you use your keychain light, anyway? Mine is strictly a backup for my LF3XT, which is the first EDC light I reach for. Only when I have misplaced or forgotten to change batteries, do I need my keychain light. Therefore, I would hardly ever need to recharge a rechargable keychain backup light. Moreover, I'd rather keep a lithium primary in that backup. Sure they are more expensive, but considering how little the keychain light is used, it is nice knowing greater capacity will always be waiting and not be discharging with disuse. If this EZ keychain Nitecore could replace my LF3XT, and I would only need one EDC light, then rechargabilty might be more useful. However, with only 2 modes and no really low mode in the EZ, this light couldn't be my only light.


 

I generally agree with Baby Doc's "pattern of use". The Nitecore D10 has been my primary EDC with EX10 as backup since the two of them came out. I find the D10 easier to hold in hand due to the longer form factor. Both have clips installed providing flexibility to attach to clothing etc. Also I have the option of keeping them in Fenix P2D cases and of course they can be attached to a belt or whatever. The EX10 has a CR123 and RCRs are available if desired. The D10 is currently using a Eneloop and have rechargeable Lions for it also. It works for me till something better comes along.


----------



## applevision (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

This is such a nice thread.

I agree with a lot of the sentiments here. One thing that sort of surprised me was how many folks feel that this will _*not*_ displace their Fenix LD01 from the keychain... That was my intent and hope for this light, but I wear dressy pants each day and keep it on my keychain so perhaps it will be just a gunch too big...For some reason I just never took to the Aeon... I think it was the greenish tint to the beam on the one I got... it just turned me off a bit though I can tell it is such a quality light.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

A thought just occured to me. This EZAA to me seems like if CMG was still around this light would be the 2009 version of the old CMG Infinity/ Infinity Ultra/ Ultra G. Of course the UI is updated from the over 10 year old CMG interface. I know it is a stretch, but this seems like it would be a natural progression from where the CMG was 10 years ago.


----------



## Zendude (Apr 6, 2009)

applevision said:


> This is such a nice thread.
> 
> I agree with a lot of the sentiments here. One thing that sort of surprised me was how many folks feel that this will _*not*_ displace their Fenix LD01 from the keychain...
> 
> I love my ss ld01(freaking beautiful); but I'm not happy about the run time(switch to a more efficient emitter and get reduced run time:thumbsdow)! I can handle a little more size/weight to get 5x the run time on low(assuming what they say is true)! I just got the ld01 for Xmas too......will it ever end?!:green:


----------



## Oddjob (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Beacon of Light said:


> A thought just occured to me. This EZAA to me seems like if CMG was still around this light would be the 2009 version of the old CMG Infinity/ Infinity Ultra/ Ultra G. Of course the UI is updated from the over 10 year old CMG interface. I know it is a stretch, but this seems like it would be a natural progression from where the CMG was 10 years ago.


 
This is sort of the way I am looking at it. The fact that it takes a longer twist to access high or that it may crush batteries when twisted all the way in are not issues for me. It'll probably get used as more of a single level light I can let my wife and friends use.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Haz said:


> I think a AA light will be too big for keychain duty, however for pocket duty it will still be a good size. I would actually like to see a clip with this light. Somehow i'm thinking a strong wire clip will be ideal for this light. it's not too obtrusive, low profile, won't cut into anything else in your pocket, if you decide not to clip it to your belt or pants.


I agree. I'd love to see someone come up with a wire clip that attaches via the 1/4-20 threading. The aftermarket concept with this type of attachment is pretty interesting. 

p.s. that is an awesome pen. I've used a friends quite a bit. I still kind of like my Waterman better for how smooth it writes, but that is a very close second with very unassuming looks.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

From what I can see in that beamshot with the E01 and the "EZaa" there is NO way that it is 15 lumens. 
If I shine my L1D on the lowest setting (9 lumens) and my E01 at the wall, the E01 beam is almost invisible next to the L1D's.

If the low mode really is that low it should last way longer than 20 hours. My L1D can go 34 hours. And judging from the beamshot it's much brighter than the EZ.


----------



## ruriimasu (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

i do hope it is not too low. otherwise it will be practically not much use since i would have to switch to high everytime and waste precious runtime off the batt... unless the "alien tech" lives up to its promise!  anyway, i have a feeling my D10 will stay as my primary EDC.. which i hope not since i ordered the EZAA


----------



## applevision (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Fellas,

I just wanted to put up this comparison chart I've made for many of the smaller lights. I'm a little worried about the heft of the EZAA now that I've placed them all together here:


```
[I]               Length          Diameter        Volume:
Firefli        38mm            7mm             1462mm^3
KD             42mm           10mm             3299mm^3
LaPetit        23.25mm        14.25mm          3681mm^3
Eddie          50mm           10mm             3926mm^3
AUNOC          67mm            9.5mm           4751mm^3
Nano           37mm           13mm             4910mm^3
Wee            34mm           15mm             6007mm^3
Mako           68mm           13mm             9024mm^3
LD01           73.5mm         14mm           11,314mm^3
Aeon           53.3mm         17.7mm         13,108mm^3
EZAA           83.0mm         16.6mm         17,963mm^3[/I]
```
Hmm...

Key: KD is a Kai's Domain light discussed here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/216490
La Petit = La Petit Killer
Eddie = an Eddie Bauer light discussed in the same thread noted above





http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_com...hes-vs-FireFli


----------



## divine (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I thought the Aeon was pretty big.


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



edc3 said:


> http://www.shoudian.com/thread-82355-1-1.html


If my chinese is correct, someone mistakenly says the Civictor V1 is smaller
than the EZAA. No way. I snapped some pictures to prove it. Either 
someone doesn't know what they're talking about or they have alterior 
motives, or it's a shill post. :shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Looks good to me!  The EZ is easily smaller.


----------



## bioman (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

You happen to have a LD01 next to the EZAA?


----------



## Burgess (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Thank you, David/4Sevens, for posting those photos.


I've been wanting to see the comparison with Civictor V1.


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

So, 4sevens. You must have at least a few hundred LD10's laying around. Could you please shine one of them at the wall with the "ez" and confirm that the "ez" is at least as bright as the LD10's low level?

With 20 hours of runtime from the same battery that the LD10 can go 34 hours from, it ought to be. I'm sure you want to ignore me, but please. After all, you DID promise us beamshots today. At least give us some tomorrow


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Great pics although the red loctite in the background scares me.


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I was hoping the EZAA low would be about the same as the LD01 Med, but I'm waiting until I see it myself because a quick camera snap is not going to tell the real story. I sure hope these ship tomorrow.


----------



## gunga (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



jabe1 said:


> Great pics although the red loctite in the background scares me.


 
That's red DeOxit.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Sgt. LED said:


> The EZ is easily smaller.


 
lol


----------



## holeymoley (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



mighty82 said:


> From what I can see in that beamshot with the E01 and the "EZaa" there is NO way that it is 15 lumens.
> If I shine my L1D on the lowest setting (9 lumens) and my E01 at the wall, the E01 beam is almost invisible next to the L1D's.
> 
> If the low mode really is that low it should last way longer than 20 hours. My L1D can go 34 hours. And judging from the beamshot it's much brighter than the EZ.



Can we get a confirmation of this? 

I carry an E01 daily but I would love to have the option of a high setting, so this will definitely be my EDC. The beamshots look like the low is about perfect for me, but I wonder how the warm cree will compare.


----------



## damon (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

hope to see an EZAAA soon


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



damon said:


> hope to see an EZAAA soon



EZCR2 please. :naughty:


----------



## bfly (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



damon said:


> hope to see an EZAAA soon



+1


----------



## olrac (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

.


----------



## zip22 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

it doesn't sound like there will be a AAA version 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2288897&postcount=86

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2292426&postcount=232



4sevens said:


> We've done our homework!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





4sevens said:


> No EZ AAA at this point. The AAA holds roughly 1/3 the energy but is
> roughly half the size of an AA. Most of it is packaging. Read my eariler post about AAA versus AA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

My preliminary review is now up:

NiteCore EZ AA Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, PICS & more!

There will be more to come in terms of Lo runtimes and EDC experience, but for now, I'm off to bed ... :tired:

:wave:


----------



## coloradogps (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Great review!

:twothumbs


----------



## applevision (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



zip22 said:


> it doesn't sound like there will be a AAA version



Not to be redundant, but I just wanted to underline what had come up earlier in the thread: it really does seem that the efficiency of a AA and the outstanding runtime make this an insanely compelling choice. The size and weight to power ratio of the AAA is no where near as favorable as that of the AA so for a small trade off in size, you trade off a significant amount in power.

But I still can't wait to pit this light against the LD01! (Which, frankly, has cornered the market in many ways for the versatile AAA light, making this an even less-likely area for NiteCore to try to break into).


----------



## applevision (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



selfbuilt said:


> My preliminary review is now up:
> 
> NiteCore EZ AA Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, PICS & more!
> 
> ...



*Selfbuilt*, the review is awesome! Thank you!


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Sgt. LED said:


> Looks good to me!  The EZ is easily smaller.


and easily brighter 



bioman said:


> You happen to have a LD01 next to the EZAA?


See self builts review


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



applevision said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I just wanted to put up this comparison chart I've made for many of the smaller lights. I'm a little worried about the heft of the EZAA now that I've placed them all together here:
> 
> ...


I'm really enjoying this thread but don't you think the Draco and Drake should both be on that list? Several other lights on there seem gigantic by comparison. Two more would be the Jet-μ and Arc-P.

The Firefli, LaPetit, Arc-P and Sapphire/Arc-Ti, unless I'm leaving anything else out, are the only ones that hang straight if used as a neck carry.


----------



## Phredd (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



applevision said:


> But I still can't wait to pit this light against the LD01! (Which, frankly, has cornered the market in many ways for the versatile AAA light, making this an even less-likely area for NiteCore to try to break into).



But, using their alien technology, imagine how much smaller the EZAAA would be compared to the LD01...


----------



## dilbert (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



h2oflyer said:


> Waiting to see the optoinal 1/4-20 screw in tritium plug.


 
McMaster-Carr part number 90117A535 could probably hold a tritium vial and it's 1/4-20. Probably have to trim it for length though.

Edit:
McMaster-Carr part number 93939A533 would probably be even better if the slot is big enough and deep enough for the vial. You could always cut the slot to fit... no worries about messing one up because you get 100 :laughing:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Group buy?


----------



## dilbert (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'm going to try and find one like this at my local specialty hardware store today. It's flat so it should still be able to tailstand. I'm going there anyway to find some gasket material for my MD2 that doesn't stink like a tire store.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Even though it would be a major pain to get out in the event you needed it too. What about just filling the "hole" with GITD material.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

That would be very easy.

To remove it you would have to boil it................:shrug: Like I have a tripod anyway!


----------



## Thujone (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Even though it would be a major pain to get out in the event you needed it too. What about just filling the "hole" with GITD material.



Don't forget there is still the mystery charging info to be disclosed, which very well may need access to the hole. Otherwise that is a great idea.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Cosmo7809 said:


> Even though it would be a major pain to get out in the event you needed it too. What about just filling the "hole" with GITD material.



One could surround a green trit dot with some blue GITD for a nice effect.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Sgt. LED said:


> That would be very easy.
> 
> To remove it you would have to boil it................:shrug: Like I have a tripod anyway!




Same here... I do not see myself ever using the light on a tripod... I would how ever use it with a threaded eye bolt(if I could find one) 

Well off to get some GITD material for the first time. If I recall I think we have a discount for a site over in the B/S/T. Gots to check that out.


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Get your GITD material while their really good sale is on right now (ends on the 10th of April) Buy $80 worth of product and get an $80 sample pack free. You can have a lot of GITD powder fairly easy. When I ordered mine the blue GITD powder was 75% off so I bought a pound of that). Here is a link to their April Newsletter.

Mine should be here Friday! So time to go buy some epoxy and start playing.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Negative on that one. Nitecore themselves don't even know what 4Sevens is planning. I doubt they would have left the hole open in that case.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



AardvarkSagus said:


> Negative on that one. Nitecore themselves don't even know what 4Sevens is planning. I doubt they would have left the hole open in that case.


+1


It wouldnt be water proof then!


----------



## Jedi Knife (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



dilbert said:


> McMaster-Carr part number 90117A535 could probably hold a tritium vial and it's 1/4-20. Probably have to trim it for length though.
> 
> Edit:
> McMaster-Carr part number 93939A533 would probably be even better if the slot is big enough and deep enough for the vial. You could always cut the slot to fit... no worries about messing one up because you get 100 :laughing:



This type of screw would probably work even better- a short one could be recessed. http://www.mcmaster.com/#94105a533/=1cfi86


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

light-reviews.com - Nitecore EZAA


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

There is now a shipping delay due to the free power source thingy not shipping on time.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

A whole WEEK? Obviously they have the lights, but not the "magic gifts", so you can get your flashlight now, but not with the "gift". 

If they could tell us what that "free gift" or "power source" is, so that we could decide if it was worth waiting for, I would be happy.

I'm going to be really pissed if I find out I was waiting a whole week extra just to get a battery or something like that. It better be something good.


----------



## guam9092 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I feel the same way as you. Might as well get my money refunded if it's going to take that long.


----------



## chibato (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

http://light-reviews.com/nitecore_ez_aa/

I assume the Nitcore stated 90 minute and 20 hour runtimes were acheived with en E2 Lithium?

Even so, I think it is going to have a bit higher high and lower low than I was expecting, which would be perfect.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



chibato said:


> http://light-reviews.com/nitecore_ez_aa/
> 
> I assume the Nitcore stated 90 minute and 20 hour runtimes were acheived with en E2 Lithium?


Well, in the video they made he said that a standard NiMh battery would give about 20 hours of low mode.

I'm not that impressed with 40 minutes at 130-ish lumens from a AA battery, when even the LD01 can give me 80 lumens for an hour with a AAA battery with less than half the capacity.


----------



## ImGeo (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Sgt. LED said:


> Group buy?



I'd be up for the group buy if it was around $40


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



mighty82 said:


> I'm not that impressed with 40 minutes at 130-ish lumens from a AA battery, when even the LD01 can give me 80 lumens for an hour with a AAA battery with less than half the capacity.


 
Yeah but the EZAA does 2100lux spot and 90flood, while the LD01 does 670 and 70 both with nimh. The LD01 with li-ion does 2300 and 250:devil:

The EZ AA would have replaced my LD01 if it could take 14500, but anyways I ordered it to see what happens. 40 mins for a keychain light is about right for me. I think it should be able to reach 1 hour with an energizer lithium cell.


----------



## loanshark (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Just to recap we're getting ~4 lumens for ~16 hours instead of 15 lumens for 20 hours, and we have a choice to get our light shipped immediately without the freebie, or we can wait another week and get the freebie, and he's still not gonna tell us what it is?

Am I being unreasonable that this is starting to annoy me?


----------



## 2manybikes (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I just found out what the "secret' charging device is! !!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtuqjFf7-N4


----------



## Schwartz (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



loanshark said:


> Just to recap we're getting ~4 lumens for ~16 hours instead of 15 lumens for 20 hours, and we have a choice to get our light shipped immediately without the freebie, or we can wait another week and get the freebie, and he's still not gonna tell us what it is?
> 
> Am I being unreasonable that this is starting to annoy me?



Yes it is pretty annoying. I would like to know what I would be giving up so I could decide if it would be worth giving up or not. It has been built up so much that I don't want to miss something great but in the back of my head I think it will be a letdown like many think. Then if it turns out to be lame I will be annoyed because I didn't just have the lights shipped. Toying around with people isn't going do them any favors. I will remember this the next time I think about preordering a light.


----------



## loanshark (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



2manybikes said:


> I just found out what the "secret' charging device is! !!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtuqjFf7-N4


 
If you were standing in front of me, I would poke you in the eyes. Three stooges style. 

nyuck nyuck nyuck...


----------



## applevision (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Please find the updated chart here with Drake and Draco :twothumbs


```
[I]               Length          Diameter        Volume:[/I][FONT=courier new]
Firefli        38mm            7mm             1462mm^3
KD             42mm           10mm             3299mm^3
LaPetit        23.25mm        14.25mm          3681mm^3
Eddie          50mm           10mm             3926mm^3[/FONT][FONT=courier new]
Drake          33mm           13mm             4380mm^3[/FONT][FONT=courier new]
AUNOC          67mm           9.5mm            4751mm^3
Nano           37mm           13mm             4910mm^3
Wee            34mm           15mm             6007mm^3
[/FONT][FONT=courier new]Draco          47mm           13mm             6238mm^3[/FONT]
[FONT=courier new]Mako           68mm           13mm             9024mm^3
LD01           73.5mm         14mm           11,314mm^3
Aeon           53.3mm         17.7mm         13,108mm^3
EZAA           83.0mm         16.6mm         17,963mm^3
```
[/FONT]


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



2manybikes said:


> I just found out what the "secret' charging device is! !!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtuqjFf7-N4


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The more I read the more conflicted I am. The size and a nice low that comes up first is a big plus, and it is a pretty face. But, I was assuming more accurate numbers when I ordered. Without a clip I may still be more likely to use the old Proton Pro. I agree it's time to reveal what the "deal sweetener" really is, considering the good faith pre-ordering so many have done.

I'm still on board, but hanging over the rail.

Geoff


----------



## Axion (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I could care less about the charging device, but the incorrect statement of the low setting bugs me. Given that the high is so high, too high for sustained usage IMO, I wanted a primary setting more then a low. 15 lumen is enough for most stuff, but half that isn't. Now I'm waiting to get mine before I make a final judgment, but at this point I almost feel it needs to be a three mode. 6-50-130 would be perfect.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Order cancelled.  

If Nitecore can go back to the drawing board and make the EZAA deliver on the advertized specs then I would love to re-order it.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Well to be fair, the advertised runtimes probably was with 2700mAh sanyos rather than the 2000mAh used in the reviews.


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Is everyone cancelling their orders because of the missing 4 hours runtime and the wrong low? Or there are other bigger isseus with the light? My LD01 with 10440 has only 15 minutes runtime which I got used to, so 1.5 hours is a big plus for me.


I'm keeping my hope in this light for now, lets see what happens.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Flying Turtle said:


> The more I read the more conflicted I am. The size and a nice low that comes up first is a big plus, and it is a pretty face. But, I was assuming more accurate numbers when I ordered. Without a clip I may still be more likely to use the old Proton Pro. I agree it's time to reveal what the "deal sweetener" really is, considering the good faith pre-ordering so many have done.
> 
> I'm still on board, but hanging over the rail.
> 
> Geoff



At least the EZAA might be more gentle on battery cells, as the Proton Pro dents the negative terminal of battery cells unless you bend the tail leaf spring.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



richardcpf said:


> Is everyone cancelling their orders because of the missing 4 hours runtime and the wrong low? Or there are other bigger isseus with the light? My LD01 with 10440 has only 15 minutes runtime which I got used to, so 1.5 hours is a big plus for me.


1.5 would be good, sadly with the Eneloop I wanted to use in it you wind up at 0.40.

The low got lower, the high got higher, and runtimes have shrunk on both ends.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Efficiency is key. Whether that be gasoline efficiency or flashlight efficiency.


----------



## qip (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

the problem is theres no Medium ...the low is to low for real use, the high is too high where runtime is precious ....had there been a medium for all around use everyone would be happy, they would have that great low,low...and a blazing high


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*




Beacon of Light said:


> Efficiency is key. Whether that be gasoline efficiency or flashlight efficiency.


*EXACTIMUNDO*


----------



## concept0 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Where is this info about the actual lumens on low coming from? Light-reviews.com only mentions lux figures...


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

:mecry:Order Canceled! *Partially* anyway. 
 
I had a basket, now I'm down to Warm/Neutral only. It's just not the light I ordered, I was looking for 15-25 lumen low, and better runtime on high because that is what they were advertising. I could live with the discrepency on high, but too many changes to the product for a basket of them right off the bat. I was also disappointed in the regulation on the lithium cell.

Now I'll wait for the warm version, maybe they'll fix the driver (unlikely), but at least I'll have a nice emitter and will be able to test the interface and construction. Still might work as a gift. I'll be ready for v2 if they manage to get that out.

So far the NC Extreme is my favorite product from them, and unfortunately it's a bit redundant in my collection so may not get much use or end up on B/S/T. 

I guess the good thing about the product shipment delay is I just saved a few bucks.


----------



## richardcpf (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Not a big fan of the low mode but... just saw the Fenix L1D review and it reaches 19hours on low, while the EZ AA has less runtime and brightness. Nitecore should have revised their numbers before launching the product.

What supossed to be a revolutionary keychain light is now being massively rejected...


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



qip said:


> the problem is theres no Medium ...the low is to low for real use, the high is too high where runtime is precious ....had there been a medium for all around use everyone would be happy, they would have that great low,low...and a blazing high


 
That would have been one solution, if they could have got the Ra Twisty 3 levels in a pocket AA light I would be ALL OVER IT. 

I mentioned with 2 levels they had to get them right, and it looked to me like they did, but then.... no they didn't. Aeon got them right for 2 level EDC. The L0D and L1D got it right with Med/High, and they have the extra low which could be just a bit lower.


----------



## loanshark (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



concept0 said:


> Where is this info about the actual lumens on low coming from? Light-reviews.com only mentions lux figures...


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228281

The output numbers on selfbuilts lightbox tell the tale.


----------



## qip (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



StandardBattery said:


> That would have been one solution, if they could have got the Ra Twisty 3 levels in a pocket AA light I would be ALL OVER IT.
> 
> I mentioned with 2 levels they had to get them right, and it looked to me like they did, but then.... no they didn't. Aeon got them right for 2 level EDC. The L0D and L1D got it right with Med/High, and they have the extra low which could be just a bit lower.




thats what we really need a AA version of the LOD with the L1D general levels


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'd feel better with more efficiency, especially on low, but I suppose its not that far from typical. And, I guess having the ability to pump it up creates some trade-off at low. Maybe our expectations were a bit unrealistic, thanks to the hype. In reality not many here will be counting on ultralong runtime and will probably be slapping a fresh NiMH in the light every few days, just cause we can.

Geoff


----------



## f22shift (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Splunk_Au said:


> Well to be fair, the advertised runtimes probably was with 2700mAh sanyos rather than the 2000mAh used in the reviews.


 
that's what i was thinking.
well i guess that's why it's good to wait for reviews.

i dont think it's that bad. most keychain lights have the low output. usually good enough. what happened to the whole i use low ouput in the marjority. 
and then you have the full blast for those temporary times. the 40min is from a light brighter than an ld10. oh well.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

In all fairness, it's only 1 minute shy of advertised runtime on high (89 vs 90 minutes)


----------



## Axion (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Marduke said:


> In all fairness, it's only 1 minute shy of advertised runtime on high (89 vs 90 minutes)



With a Lithium primary, not the NiMh everyone expected. Still, it's not so much about the high, but the low. The setting I use by far the most on my L0D is the ~27 lumen medium, I find the ~lumen low too low for most stuff.

So now instead of a ~15 low which would have been useful for most stuff we're getting closer to 6 which will necessitate frequent use of high which then drains the batteries. Now I'm not canceling my order but I am irritated the Nitecore promised one thing and delivered another. When we all jump on the bandwagon and pre-orde we're expecting that we get what was sold to us.


----------



## Benson (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Axion said:


> So now instead of a ~15 low which would have been useful for most stuff we're getting closer to 6 which will necessitate frequent use of high which then drains the batteries. Now I'm not canceling my order but I am irritated the Nitecore promised one thing and delivered another. When we all jump on the bandwagon and pre-orde we're expecting that we get what was sold to us.


Yeah, I'm understanding the irritation about it, and it doesn't make me real happy either. It seems the specs you get aren't the specs advertised, which I do not like. But really, the delivered specs don't seem that bad either, for my expected use; guess I'll see when it gets here, but 5 or 15 lumens is all the same to me, as I carry other lights to fill whichever of those slots this doesn't.

The runtime's not an issue at all -- the runtimes shown so far are quite satisfactory.

The main thing that has me, not worried exactly, but still wondering, is the self-charging magic gizmowogger alien tech bonus -- I'm really wishing this would be able to be put on the charger every night like a cellphone, but something tells me I'll just be changing the battery every day or 3, like all my other lights. The waiting an extra week is not fun.


----------



## Owen (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Canceled my preorder, too. Runtime isn't the issue for me. I was ordering for the low mode, with little likelihood of ever using high. I don't need a AA light that's significantly dimmer than a Fenix E01, yet doesn't deliver on promised runtime in spite of being a third the claimed brightness.
Show me 15-20 lumens with runtime commensurate to other lights, and I'll pay the same price for a _single_ mode(AA or AAA), but what they did with this light makes no sense to me.


----------



## Ble (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Even if you get 20 hours with litium or a 2700 mAh NiMh, the lumens output on low is 2,5 times less than announced.

I know everyone exaggerates their numbers, but not that much.



Benson said:


> The runtime's not an issue at all -- the runtimes shown so far are quite satisfactory.



I don't think so. Great efficiency was one of the announced characteristic from the EZ. And it is less efficient than a lot of PWM lights.

I've canceled my order too.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

One thing I would like to mention here from my initial testing, it really doesn't appear to be significantly lower than an E01 in low mode. I find I have a very hard time determining which is actually lower. The beam profiles and color temperatures being so drastically different makes it quite a challenge. I think the levels they provide are quite nice actually.


----------



## 2manybikes (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



loanshark said:


> If you were standing in front of me, I would poke you in the eyes. Three stooges style.
> 
> nyuck nyuck nyuck...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



AardvarkSagus said:


> One thing I would like to mention here from my initial testing, it really doesn't appear to be significantly lower than an E01 in low mode. I find I have a very hard time determining which is actually lower. The beam profiles and color temperatures being so drastically different makes it quite a challenge. I think the levels they provide are quite nice actually.



How do they compare using the ceiling bounce method. Still about the same? Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Very similar to my eyes. I was having a hard time telling the difference.


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

IMO, in no way is this light a keychain light, unless I carry a purse. :kiss: 
This light is neither fish or foul. It is too big to be a keychain light, and too limited with its ouputs, inconvenient twisty operation, and lack of a clip to be a useful single EDC light. Morevoer, the more I read about this light, the more I feel this light is way overpriced. (see light-reviews.com value assesment). I didn't realize that the rechargable feature was just a 4Sevens gift for buying the light from him. The list price on this light shouldn't have been more than $40. I doubt 4Sevens is giving away a $12 gift to make up for the overpricing.

I am saving my money on this and getting the LF2XT which will be available in May. This light is single AAA and will come with not only a keychain attachment, but also a clip. On top of that it will have a an electronic clicky and the dual LF3XT interface. You can make the light as simple as an EZ or as complex as you want it. While LiteFlux has not announced pricing, it is expected to be priced about the same as an LF3XT, which is $59. I expect it will have the perfect smooth beam of every other LiteFlux product. Sure, it will not have the runtime of the EZ, but it least it will really fit on a key chain, so I will be able to leave my purse at home. I'll even have room in my pocket for a spare tiny AAA; so who cares about the runtime. It will come packaged in a nice wood box, great for gift giving.

BTW, I am amazed that Nitecore will be coming out with an entire line of EZ lights. It looks like Nitecore is trying to become more like Fenix, providing simpler lights with longer runtimes. With these new models, they are abandoning the innovative programmabilty and versatility of prior models, yet charging almost as much. What got them where they are was providing good value for you got. Especially in these difficult economic times, what they are doing doesn't make sense, does it? It is kind of ironic, because Fenix, with the introduction of the TK40 and its smart memory feature and 8 different output options, their first light to have any memory, is now heading in the Nitecore direction. The way these companies are moving into their competion's turf, it wouldn't surpise me if Fenix comes out with a programmable light in the near future.

I do apologize if it seems I am bashing Nitecore. That isn't my intention with postiing these remarks. I love all of my other Nitecore lights, especially the NDI, which was my first EDC light for many months. My EX10 served me well too for quite some time until the LF3XT superceded it. All of my loved Nitecores are valued members of my light collection. Nevertheless, just like a loving parent would remiss if he didn't comment on his child's inappropriate actions, I would be remiss if I kept silent and didn't offer my viewpoint about Nitecore, a company that up to now, has never disappointed me. I do recognize that no company makes products that will appeal to everyone. I do wish them success with this model, and I am sure there will be people, unlike me, who will appreciate the EZ products. I just hope they don't abondon the rest of us who made them the company they are. I just hope Nitecore continues to look for more innovative products rather than taking only the EZ way out.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Sgt. LED said:


> *EXACTIMUNDO*



Haha that was one from the FONZ. haha


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I hear you, BabyDoc. I'm trying hard to rationalize keeping my order for the EZAA, but it's getting tougher. There will be no hesitation with the LF2XT. I should have known better than to get caught up in all the hype.

Geoff


----------



## swiftwing (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I hopped on the pre-order bandwagon only because of the Q3-5B emitter, and i'm still staying on it only because of the Q3-5B emitter.

Things however do not look good for me coming back and purchasing a normal EZAA as well. I just realised that there is no mention of the LED bin for the EZAA anywhere, which is interesting to say the least. That the neutral option was a Q3-5B was straight from 7777, so that should be pretty accurate. Could the normal cool white emitters be of crummier bins?


----------



## FlashKat (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

After reading the review, and looking at the EZ AA closer I also decided to cancel my order. I just have a gut feeling it is going to be a mediocre light.


----------



## mighty82 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I'm thinking the same thing. I have a low butget now, and so mant lights I want, that I can't waste my money on something i'm not going to like. I'm probably going to cancel the order for the EZ and spend the money on some other light like the Jet III st, the new lf2xt or a LD01, (although i've got the L0D allready).


----------



## sabre7 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Since there is no mention of a new revolutionary "alien tech" recharging capability mentioned in the reviews, it is actually probably a rechargeable AA battery. EZAA-*SQ* (*S*helf *Q*ueen)


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Babydoc, you mention the LF2XT won't have the runtime of the EZAA, but I am curious why you say that? The current LF2X already has more runtime than the EZAA and it runs off of a single AAA battery if you use the programmability mode and bring the low down to .2%. Probably double or more than the EZAA on low.


----------



## Helmut.G (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



sabre7 said:


> Since there is no mention of a new revolutionary "alien tech" recharging capability mentioned in the reviews, it is actually probably a rechargeable AA battery. EZAA-*SQ* (*S*helf *Q*ueen)


well since that's planned to be a surprise they obviously wouldn't include it in a light they send to a reviewer, or at least that's what I think


----------



## thelightdude (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The light does not appear to have much advantage over my Jetbeam CLE, Fenix LOP/LOD/P1D, and Photon Pro . These lights are about the same size or smaller and have more features. The only difference is the brightness factor. A lower price would have helped convince more buyers to jump in.


----------



## f22shift (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

yeah i think it's true that it's kind of in between duties. but it does fill a niche even if that niche was something impractical. i dont think they were trying to reinvent the d10 or create competition for it. it's more of an alternative. and i like that they are innovating and pushing the envelope.

on the price, i can understand the complaints when you compare the features or lumens per dollars. i guess we have become really spoiled and expect the best efficiency(sure why not for the money).
personally, i usually hold my tongue on it because it's all relative. i have no idea how much nitecore is charging their dealers for these things and how much profit a company needs to add to pay it's employees and operation costs. perhaps their is thick padding on both ends. maybe not.
anyway, i'm always in favor for supply and demand for the price. if their is demand and ppl are willing to pay the amount then i'm all for it. supports the store and the company putting the r&d towards making it. there is a risk on their part. if the price is really too high then there will be no demand and the profit will have to be cut somewhere whether the supplier or store.

there is some marketing to go around but like with any product we come into in life we learn to read between the lines. marketing fluff does suck but is one of those necessary evils in business i think.
the specs are there(for you decide if really a keychain light or not) and the reviews are out so ppl really have the choice or power with their dollars. :naughty:
for me i cannot even carry an aaa as a keychain. i'm almost to the point of taking my fauxtons off my keychain.


----------



## concept0 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Helmut.G said:


> well since that's planned to be a surprise they obviously wouldn't include it in a light they send to a reviewer, or at least that's what I think


 
The lights sent for reviews were not from 7777, but direct from Nitecore. The power source is not produced or offered by Nitecore, but by 7777.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

*4Sevens' announcement:

Hey everyone,

We wanted to announce the battery for the EZ AA earlier, but we had to make sure everything was situated and guaranteed, first, especially after the delays. But, we finally received confirmation that they are on their way to us right now, so, no more teasing!

Several of you have already guessed it correctly (we can't sneak anything past you guys). The battery being included with your pre-orders is a USB-rechargeable AA battery. 

For those of you unfamiliar with these little guys, they are standard AA-sized batteries that literally have a built-in USB adapter for recharging. You simply pop off the cap (on the + side of the battery) and plug it into any standard USB port for easy overnight charging.

Our USB rechargeable AA batteries will have 1450mAh, and EZ AA pre-orders will include one free. After pre-orders are finished, we'll be offering these neat batteries for purchase on our websites.*


----------



## rotototo (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The main problem here is that everybody's expecting a scaled up keychain light, like a Fenix E01 or ARC AAA that uses a Nichia and the legendary runtime that would follow. However, people are forgetting that the EZAA is a shrunk down 1xAA light, with a Cree! If you look at selfbuilt's numbers, the EZAA matches the LD10 shot for shot, in brightness and runtime, and does it in a much smaller package.

That said, I still cancelled my order. I was one of the people in the former camp.


----------



## guam9092 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

So that's the mystery charger included free with the EZ AA. I don't need it I might as well notify 4-7777 to ship the EZ AA without the charger.


----------



## Mikellen (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

The EZ AA's low mode output was stated to be comparable to the LumaPower ConneXion X2's low mode output. Except the runtime is significantly different.
EZ AA is over 16 hours, and ConneXion X2 is over 70 hours.
I'm confused how there can be so much disparity between these runtimes when output is similar.
This makes me glad that I purchased the ConneXion X2.


----------



## BabyDoc (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Beacon of Light said:


> Babydoc, you mention the LF2XT won't have the runtime of the EZAA, but I am curious why you say that? The current LF2X already has more runtime than the EZAA and it runs off of a single AAA battery if you use the programmability mode and bring the low down to .2%. Probably double or more than the EZAA on low.


 
Beacon, you are right. I just thought that with similar highs of 130 lumens, a AA battery would give better runtime than a AAA. It remains to be seen how high or low the LF2XT will go. Those specs have not been released. You are absolutely right that you certainly could expect longer runtimes on a low of 0.2 percent with AAA than you can with a 15 lumen low using a AA. In any case, the new LF2XT has a lot more promise for me than an EZ AA.

I can't emphasize enough that LiteFlux, besides focusing on useful features, focuses on the quality of the beam. Every one of their lights has a smooth flawless beam. (Hopefully the LF2XT won't be the exception.) Sadly, the pre-release hype for the EZ promised a perfect beam, and while good, the light-reviews.com doesn't support that they were able to deliver a completely smooth beam. That's just another reason, I am waiting on the LF2XT.


----------



## pobox1475 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

^^ The conneXion2 low is 4 to 6lm and I beleive the EasyAA is rated at 15.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I am pleased with the ConneXion X2 and love it's memory modes and the idea it has high/medium/low. Not sure if I placed an order for 2 Nitecore EZAAs based on hype or the alien tech, but I will cancel at least one of them. I too see the LiteFlux LF2XT as a potentially better light, which remains to be seem. I did order a LF2 Cree version that is on it's way, and I am sure I would like that older version even better from a versatility standpoint than the EZAA.


----------



## Marlinaholic (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

I think I'll keep my order just to see what the EZAA is like. I think this really isn't a key chain light proper, but more of an exercise to see how small a full power AA light can be. The high performance looks really good, but this light is clearly not optimized to run forever on low, lots of other lights can beat it in that department. It's too bad there isn't a middle setting that puts out a fair amount of lumens with good runtime. I don't know how small a light I really need, I mean my Serac S3 runs 2 DAYS 8 hours fully regulated on low, and its a very useful low. I put a Fenix tactical switch in mine and I have 3 wonderful modes, beautiful tint/beam, and in a nice short package that anyone can fit in their pocket. I still want to see what the EZAA is like, but some of the smaller CR123a lights like the EX10 and the Serac are pretty tough to beat for output and compactness.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Cool! I can't wait to get my mitts on both the light and the nifty little battery.


----------



## ledaholic (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Peter Atwood said:


> Cool! I can't wait to get my mitts on both the light and the nifty little battery.



^^ +1


----------



## f22shift (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*



Zeruel said:


> *4Sevens' announcement:*
> 
> *Hey everyone,*
> 
> ...


 
i think there will be some disappointment because of the creative minds of cpf lol. :buddies:
but free is free
like fwance is fwance


----------



## zip22 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

1450 mAh? using the free gift, people won't get anywhere near the quoted battery life numbers.


----------



## Unforgiven (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: The new little NiteCore: "EZAA"*

Continued


----------

